# 1988 scirocco project (shortened bumpers too)



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

bought myself a good condition 88 rocco last year and promptly put it away in the garage for the winter. it had never seen _snow _and I wanted to keep it that way. 
now that spring is here, I decided to roll it out and get to work on it.
I dont really mind the north american headlights, but I really needed to get rid of the ridiculous "clown shoes" bumpers I had on it.








interior was ok for the most part, but the drivers seat bolters were shot and the dashboard was totally destroyed by sun.








I hand stitched in some new vinyl for the drivers seat bolsters and located a great condition dashboard from a junk yard in my area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you cant even tell the seats been repaired. it looks mint
















Previous Owner had it resprayed with what looks to be a maco paint job since it is peeling off in sheets. Therefore, I have devoted some funds to getting it painted again by my father who is a very skilled body man.
of course, something had to be done about the damned Clown Shoes, so we went to work on trimming those down. since I cant afford 500$ for a set of euro bumps, I decided to modify my own.
we took 2.25 inches off the front, and 2.5 off the back. this required cutting the tow hitches all off, flipping the bumper brackets in the front, and flipping the brackets _and _rebar in the back, busting the clips off the rear, sawzalling and plastic welding etc etc.
here are some pics of that process:
hack the brackets:








weld on the rebar to .75" from body








using painters tape to measure how much to remove from front clown shoe








snip








much better.








now we had to plastic weld them back together. 
tip when plastic welding: use a very powerful iron or hot knife. add tons of extra plastic that you can chop up from the bits of plastic you cut off the bumper. try not to introduce air bubbles and take your time. ventilation helps here too. heh.
to reinforce the joint, I used part of the inner bumper skin and welded it in place. the resul is a very strong bond that will not crack and should bne undetectable when the car is finished. 








is this any better?








before they were plastic welded on, we had to do a bit of shaping to them to get them to fit right in there new location. the ends of the bumpers were intended to be held in place by brackets and they pushed n the body when they were in there new home. we ground them down and shaped them to fit without rubbing on the body, and that cured the "saggy bumper" issue some people with pulled bumpers have complained about. 








so thats all for now. expect more pics as we get the car all sanded down and start the painting proccess.















p.s. I will also have pics of the patching proccess for the body kit parts that need filling in now that the tow hitches are gone. check back tomorrow night










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 7:40 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

that's excellent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You make me what to chop my bumpers as well.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Very nice! Looks like you have a very clean car too!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

very clean indeed. it was brought up here (Maine) from alabama and I rescued it before it saw snow. (and salt) its got zero rust on it, but the paint was faded from all that desert sun, and the dash was toast.
now I got a new dash and should be painting by this weekend.


----------



## Madchen (Jan 8, 2004)

It looks like your luck this weekend was a bit better than it was Wednesday night at the shop. What's next on the list now that you have the bumpers pretty much squared away?
I still can't believe how well your hand-stitched seat repair came out. Should I ever get a bike that needs the seat shaved down I know who to call to recover it!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Madchen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madchen* »_It looks like your luck this weekend was a bit better than it was Wednesday night at the shop. What's next on the list now that you have the bumpers pretty much squared away?
I still can't believe how well your hand-stitched seat repair came out. Should I ever get a bike that needs the seat shaved down I know who to call to recover it!









next on the list is to smooth out a couple dings and get down to sanding. 
as for the vinyl, it wasnt very hard really. just time consuming to do it all by hand. when I replace all the velour with suede, Ill have to use a machine. also, my headliner is wrecked and will need replacing too, so thats on my list...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Still trying to save money for some euro bumpers this looks like a really great alternative! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Still trying to save money for some euro bumpers this looks like a really great alternative! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its proved to be kind of a pain in the ass, but money is money and I havent got a lot of it.
-----------------------
another day and a lot of progress. my father DA'd the entire car today while I was at work. by the time I got here at 5:30 he had thrown in the towel for the day and I went to work on filling holes and fabricating stuff.
since we hacked the bumpers so short we had to cut off the tow hooks, and that left a gaping hole in the body panels. 
everything below the black line would show beneath the bumper:








and since the bumpers would be pulled in and raised up, these holes would be a lot more visible from behind.








I couldnt plastic weld the body panels because the plastic was not the "melting" kind. bumpers were TEO, but the body bits are all some other kind. thankfully, this is the kind that the plastic repair stuff sticks to best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








a little bit of that stuff and the hole was patched right up.
















I used up all my plastic repair so tomorrow I have to get some more so I can finish filling in the cavity left in the side skirts now that my bumpers are so much higher. whos effing idea was it to put that there anyway? it never looks right...








at least I got the left side done
















anyway. tomorrow I get up at 5am and get to work on the car till about noon. then I have to drive home and get ready for work till 9. 
why am I still up?


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Great work on this car. It really seems like a labor of love. I'll be tracking your progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Loshambo)*

Very nice thread, it gives me idea on how to fix one crack I have on my kit as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Mtl-Marc)*

turns out bondo works pretty good on the body kit parts too as long as they arent going to be moved around. the rear corner "bumper cavity" was easily filled with bondo. the bumpers themselves require a bit more finesse.
I spent a few hours this morning scraping the black vinyl decal stuff off the hatch. this is hard to do with the window in place








we got most of it sanded now. We should be ready to paint on saturday. but I have to work this weekend so I am going to try to work around it. 
that reminds me, I have to order a ton of parts...
no pics of todays work yet. left the camera in the shop 45 minutes from here.




_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:20 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

nice Work Bro!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

just placed this order from worldimpex.com. 
ORDER SUMMARY
-------------
QTY: 2
SKU: 4732
ITEM: DOOR HANDLE GASKET small
COST: $3.31 ea
SUBTOTAL: $6.62
QTY: 2
SKU: 4741
ITEM: DOOR HANDLE GASKET large
COST: $3.13 ea
SUBTOTAL: $6.26
QTY: 10
SKU: 124482
ITEM: CLIP (for rain gutter rubbers)
COST: $0.49 ea
SUBTOTAL: $4.90
QTY: 1
SKU: 92153
ITEM: GASKET for hatch popper button.
COST: $5.20 ea
SUBTOTAL: $5.20
QTY: 10
SKU: 95492
ITEM: CLIP (for rocker panel sils)
COST: $0.49 ea
SUBTOTAL: $4.90
QTY: 1
SKU: 137784
ITEM: PACKING (left side view mirror trim)
COST: $10.26 ea
SUBTOTAL: $10.26
QTY: 1
SKU: 137780
ITEM: PACKING (right side view mirror trim)
COST: $10.26 ea
SUBTOTAL: $10.26
QTY: 2
SKU: 171866
ITEM: BRACKET (sun visor retaining hooks)
COST: $3.73 ea
SUBTOTAL: $7.46
QTY: 1
SKU: 136403
ITEM: ESCUTCHEON (platic trim that covers the screws that hole the mirrors on)
COST: $3.59 ea
SUBTOTAL: $3.59
QTY: 1
SKU: 136404
ITEM: ESCUTCHEON (platic trim that covers the screws that hole the mirrors on)
COST: $3.59 ea
SUBTOTAL: $3.59
QTY: 1
SKU: 53321
ITEM: GRILL EMBLEM (Chrome. because I like it better than black)
COST: $17.86 ea
SUBTOTAL: $17.86
QTY: 6
SKU: 49937
ITEM: GROMMET (rubber bits that hold the hatch emblems on.)
COST: $0.64 ea
SUBTOTAL: $3.84
QTY: 1
SKU: 49923
ITEM: LOCK KNOB (the button that makes the back seat lay forward)
COST: $3.68 ea
SUBTOTAL: $3.68
QTY: 1
SKU: 109335
ITEM: ESCUTCHEON (actually part of the sunroof.)
COST: $9.47 ea
SUBTOTAL: $9.47

ORDER TOTALS
------------
SALES TAX: $0.00
SHIPPING: $11.50 (UPS Ground)
GRAND TOTAL: $109.39

then I ordered a new roofmount antenna kit from http://www.germanautoparts.com for 65$. now I am broke.


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

nice d.i.y


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkid06* »_nice d.i.y 

thanks








I was scanning through the pics, and I realised that I was going to have to cut my muffler shorter now that it sticks out farther than my bumpers..
You have no idea how good it feels to have THAT as my problem. I never thoguht I would see the day that my muffler was "too long" compared to those stupid bumpers. lol.















anyway, sleep now. will post updates tomorrow.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

drove out to the shop yesterday after work, and found that my father had primered the car. Man he works fast!








check out these bumpers!
















and heres Me.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Man he works fast!


boy _howdy_!








it's taken me 2mos (working a couple hours a night after work when possible) to reach this point:








go pops, go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

That's a great job on those bumpers, can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Throttlepimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Throttlepimp* »_That's a great job on those bumpers, can't wait to see the whole thing.









I agree.
Are you going to paint Red again?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (53BGTX)*

Im not sure how I ended up here







. but glad I did.. Nice work... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

very good job on the bumpers!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (ginster86roc)*

Hey Ginster, trust me man, your project was an inspiration to kick me in the behind and get me going. (Mr Lees too!)
I was determined to see my car painted in time for the summer, and wouldnt you know it, its gonna happen








My father had primed the car yesterday and it needed to set up overnight to be sanded today. he uses a high build primer and layed it on really thick in a few areas where it needed it. 
I showed up at 5pm and took the late shift. I stayed up till 1am sanding out all the door jams, pulling out the dash and other interior bits so I could run a new antenna wire. and effectively destroying my headliner in the proccess








(anyone know where I can get a new liner? I might just make one.)
we made mad progress today I tell ya. Got up at 5:30am, had a cup of coffeee and went straight to work. 
I sanded all the bumpers , side skirts, mirrors and other loose bits. my father did all the delicate sanding on the rest of the car.
by noon we had the car completely sanded and ready for paint. My father said this was the fastest hes done a car in years. LOL.
unfortunately, I wont be able to be there for the painting proccess.







I have to work from 8am to midnight tomorrow and I will miss it. on the bright side tho, I will also miss all the masking, wet sanding, masking, wet sanding, masking, wet sanding and buffing that will happen between layers of paint and clear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sanding rrrreaaly friggin sucks.
I have to work all weekend too, so by monday the car should be read for me to get up there and put it all back together. hopefully by then worldimpex will have delivered all my parts. they can be really slow. 
if the car is painted by tomorrow, he is going to send me a picture. rest assured, I will be posting it


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

go go goooo johnnie go!
+1 on the sanding sucks comment....and lucky you, gettin' to miss out on all that.
bet you feel real bad 'bout that too.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
I agree.
Are you going to paint Red again?

hell yes.
700$ worth of tornado red, clear, sealer, primer and reducer.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_go go goooo johnnie go!
+1 on the sanding sucks comment....and lucky you, gettin' to miss out on all that.
bet you feel real bad 'bout that too.









yeah man, I am - totally - heart broken.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_go go goooo johnnie go!
+1 on the sanding sucks comment....and lucky you, gettin' to miss out on all that.
bet you feel real bad 'bout that too.









i didnt get to miss sanding mine about eleventy billion times http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
hell yes.
700$ worth of tornado red, clear, sealer, primer and reducer.


Waw, can't wait to see the car painted! Way to go!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Waw, can't wait to see the car painted! Way to go!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_high five from one Mainer Scirocco owner to another. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







_
-----------------------
I forgot to mention, when we were cleaning up the shop after we finished sanding the car today, my father hit the bench with the air hose, and my "16v" hatch emblem popped up and got sucked out of the building by the exhaust fan. I looked and looked for it, but its gone forever. now I need to get another one of those








I was just about to mask it up for painting too.


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

this inspires me to do my bumpers








Great work so far


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (206vw)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I wish I had got a good side view pic of the bumpers before so I could compare em to the after pics directly.
does anyone here have a tornado red rocco with NA bumpers on it who could take a pic from this exact angle?


















_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:18 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

heres one you guys might like:
On sunday, my fiances bridal shower was at my parents house. 
at the same time as the Taledega race.
so I brought up my lcd projector and we ran 200 feet of coax from the satelite dish to the garage and watched the race in there while we worked on the car


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I wish I had got a good side view pic of the bumpers before so I could compare em to the after pics directly.
does anyone here have a tornado red rocco with NA bumpers on it who could take a pic from this exact angle?

















_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:18 PM 5-3-2007_

I can take a picture tomorrow evening if no one has one before.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (imolababy v.2)*









here's one but it's not a close up


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (imolababy v.2)*

thanks








Im gonna take a snap of my other rocco for comparison. but its flat black so it mgiht not look the same. we shall see.
_edit:_ page two!

















_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:44 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Looking good Jon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once this is done you're going to have to clean your garage. Can't keep this gem outside, and the dungeon is a little cluttered for regular in and out, come and go use.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Loke)*

had to work all day today. between my regular day job, to running the rock wall for summit adventure systems, to mapping out an entire building to high speed ethernet for a framing company, my entire day has been booked solid.
I am finally home now, and I went to check my email..
this is what I came home to find in my email:
































so yeah. tomorrow we wet sand and buff, and sunday/monday I will be putting it back together.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I keep looking at these pics! I CANT BELEIVE THIS IS MY CAR!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Loke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loke* »_Looking good Jon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once this is done you're going to have to clean your garage. Can't keep this gem outside, and the dungeon is a little cluttered for regular in and out, come and go use.

hah, yeah man, this *is *garage kept. trust me.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Super nice indeed. I so hope the respray of my car goes that well when I get home. Unfortunately I have a few dents to get pulled out first.
Nice build.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

wish I could give you some advice on the dent fixing proccess but cant really. my rocco didnt have amany blemishes and dents to begin with, and the few that it _did_ have my father pulled when I wasnt there..


----------



## RamRod (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

wow i just cam across this and i can't stop reading!








you and your father did a crazy amount of work on this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see when shes done!!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (RamRod)*

^^^^ Go team RamRod!!









I have yet to see a movie as funny


----------



## RamRod (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_^^^^ Go team RamRod!!









I have yet to see a movie as funny


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RamRod)*

700$ will buy you a box of primer, sealer, clear, reducer, and paint. 
the measuring things and filters are actually free when you buy this much stuff.








come to think of it, the paint isnt even in this box. it was in the shop already.








here is a few more pics for your enjoyment.
































one coat of primer, sanded. 
one coat of sealer/adhesion promoter.
base coat of non oem red, (to cover the sealer and get the color started)
two coats of tornado red (standard alternate)
and I dont even know how many coats of clear are on it.. but the thing is like glass...
today we buffed and wet sanded some more and I started putting it back together. I installed a new antenna that I got from germanautoparts, but the cable to it was too short to run the oem cable path, so I had to ddrill a hole in the B pillar and spend a half hour trying to fish it down through. (pain in the ass...)
unfortunately, the pictures I took today never made it to my jump drive.. but at least I got the dashboard back in and the drivers seat.. tomorrow we are going to paint all the the black parts, like headlight trim, grill, fender wells, patches on the b pillar and around the hatch, etc etc. 
and if worldimpex ever decides to ship all the rest of my parts, Ill get the rest of it put back together..

I finally found my little 16v badge that blew out the window too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Awesome work, just awesome.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

definitely lookin good!


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

went up last night to get a look at it in the sunlight.








wow wow wow wow wow.... just wow...
world impex is holding up my order because of a backordered part. meanwhile, I am going completely crazy waiting for them to ship the stuff..

Im sure you can imagine. Im like a kid on xmas eve. cant sleep at all. just sit there tossing and turning waiting to go unwrap my new bike. lol..
fogot to grab the latest pics while I was up there, but I did snap a couple with my cell phone. will post those in a sec.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*










mmm mmm mmm...looking fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i can't wait to see the updated pics. 

pops doesn't mess around does he.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

Looking awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
mmm mmm mmm...looking fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i can't wait to see the updated pics. 

pops doesn't mess around does he.

no he doesnt







he painted the black on the b pillar and hatch yesterday. a nice satin black looks exactly like the vinyl.
I just called impex and asked them to mail me everything they had, and to mail me the remainder of my parts when they come in. dont care at this point if I have to pay twice for shipping. heh. I want my stuff now!
here are some pics.
(obscene finger gestures from my crazy dad







)








my friend Ryan gets in the frame.








one last one with ryan showing his approval


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

forgive the lousy pics, I was taking them with a cell phone...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_forgive the lousy pics, I was taking them with a cell phone...


no worries. i just wanna see how those tasty bumpers came out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

no kidding man! I cant wait!
the modification of the bumper rebar means that the skins cant just clip to them, so they need to be screwed. my father picked up some self tapping countersunk sheet metal screws and we are going to fasten them on that way and paint over the screw heads. thankfully the bumper pulls way in under the lip of the body so screws will not show. 
unfortunately, I have to work till 9 tonight, and wont be able to get out there till tomorrow night. so I will sit here waiting impatiently.








_EDIT: I wanted to edit this post to say that the bumper skin was Not attached with screws from the ouside and then painted over. instead I drilled a dozen or so holes through the rebar and then screwed the skin on from the inside with short coarse thread screws. it took a lot of screws to get it on really snug. when we first did it we only put 4 screws on, and I had to go back a few months later to add in a bunch more when the bumper skin started to literally fall off._


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 10:35 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

not to keep bumping up my own thread, but I didnt feel it was worth starting a new one for this.
I need new wheels.
the wheels I have are 16" genuine konig "prophets". the design has been copied by a handfull of other cheapo manufacturers and they all look like ****. even the konigs in my humble opinion. I am stuck with them because they came on my gti when I got it. 








so the question is:
while considering my extremely tight budget, what wheels should I be looiking for? what size rim, matched with what tire?
right now I have 205/40/r16. they grip really nice when cornering, but they look like crap on the car. should I go with a taller sidewall? plus size the circumference a bit?
I guess I need to learn a bit more about wheels and tires..


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Get some corrado G60 BBS wheels, thats what Im doing. Personally i think 16's are too big from experience (especially if you drop it) and 14s are ok, but 15's are where its at. Tires, i dunno i like yokohama. 
Hey, by the way man Im from Maine too and my scirocco is there at my parents house. Unfortunately it has to stay there while Im off galavanting around. 
Another great choice is ATS cups. Im going with the G60 BBSs myself.
The car looks great man, you need ecodes?? Im in the UK and can get em straight from germany if you want. I'll see what they are going for on http://www.ebay.de but im pretty sure i can get em for under a bill easy. I have for raddos.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vento117)*

bump for more pics/progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

car is looking great!


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

That is one sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet looking car top work


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Vento117)*

hah, hello from a fellow mainer. thats awesome








I might have to take you up on the ecodes offer, but I am currently saving up my pennies for a set of ecodes with motorized angle adjuster from winglb. I reallyn want that motorized adjustment thing. my intension is to convert my rocco into a "power everything" car. with factory addons.
anyway. those of you who have asked for pics are gonna get your wish.








I took headed to the shop shortly after work today and found my father had put the bumpers on while I was gone. he screwed them on from the inside of the rebar out on the ends, and up from below. 
you cannot see any screws, in fact, I couldnt find where he screwed them on and he wouldnt show me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I spent all night working on getting the interior put all back together. center console, seats, windows, mirrors, door cards, and so on. the only thing I have left to do is install the sunroof, the side skirts and the wipers. then I can drive it home








one thing about the bumpers:
the trim strip would not go back in. thefew added layers of paint thickened up the slot, and the strips are really old and non flexible so we couldnt get them in. thats OK, because I just shaved the locking strip for the trim peices and they popped right in







Ill draw a sketch of that when I have some time.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_bump for more pics/progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

here you go
















lets get right to what you all want to see. the bumpers. heh
































not bad for NA bumpers eh?
now check out the rear.









































and Ill give you one more just so you can all laugh at my huge wheel gap.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

so much for sleep







back to work I go....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
here you go










damn, son!
















^i might offer a tip to you^
that tip would be to get a can of semigloss black spray paint and take it to your headlight backing plates. 
remove your lenses and take the frames off the car and shoot 'em w/ the black...that way they don't scream "HEY!! LOOK AT ME!!!" like they do in that photo.
it really helps them blend into the shadows and really cleans up the look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just an idear.
pic for clicks








i did  this  on my car awhile back...it's like the difference between your woman wearing eyeliner/mascara or not...it just makes them (the headlights, the 'eyes' of your car) 'pop'.
check it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ginster86roc at 10:17 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I absolutely intended to do that actually, the DIY thread you had a while back "got bored today so..." or something like that was great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the only problem with have two people working on a car at sep[erate times is that a lot of things like that get overloooked. and in my excitement to drive the car home today I forgot to do the extra little things like that. but they are certainly on the list.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i *fully* understand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car's looking great!
figger out what you're doing for rollers yet?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_...and in my excitement to drive the car home today I forgot to do the extra little things like that...


yeah, you heard it right. its finished!
I finally finished putting it all back together today and took my dad out for a drive in it. it kind of sucks that he licves on a dirt road tho. lots of bugs and dust all over the car already.








but hey, its finally done, and here are some pics
































more pics where that came from.
http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/paint


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

bbs most likely. I really love the 3 peice style. like RM's and whatnot. maybe go with a set of compomotive 3 peice bbs knockoffs because I am poor..


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

lemmee just say that i think your bumpers turned out groovy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it almost makes me consider doing mine body color...but i feel the yellow is too 'strong'. i like the contrast that the black provides.

but your shiss is perfect.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn, thats hott.
Can I have your dad do my car when I get back?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

sure you can







as long as you have really deep pockets.








mAN. I am shredded. I need a nap.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I need a nap. 


go sleep.

you've earned it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









What to do mine








Nice work


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

just had about 45 minutes of unprotected sleep in a computer lab here at work.








OOPS!
nah, its OK. I running updates on all my machines so I can doze in between clicks. every 15 minutes I would be awakened by the motion sensitive lights shutting off, and have to wave my arms around to get them to come back on. haha.








I might have tracked down a set of RM's!!! beat to heck, but I can replace the lips and paint em.








where can I get replacement parts for BBS RM's? I need lips, center caps and a gold bolt kit. sure its been done before, but I love the style and thats what I want. ya know?


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

wow. i cannot believe those bumpers. they might actually look better than euros cause theres absoloutely no gap. give your pops mad props yo


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mik3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik3d* »_wow. i cannot believe those bumpers. they might actually look better than euros cause theres absoloutely no gap. give your pops mad props yo

I really like how they came out. there was certainly a bit more to the mod than just pulling them in and stuff. I had to fill in the tow hook holes that normally would stick out like a sore thumb, and full in the cavity in the side skirts as well. 

if I do it again, I will change a few things, and take more time on others.. 
everything below the black line will show under the tucked NA bumpers. and with the tow hooks cut off, they look really ugly.








so we filled it. stuck a peice of cardboard to the back of it and filled it with epoxy bumper repair. very flexible stuff
















same thing for the front








then the rear corner








completely filled in.








I should have formed a smaller pocket for the bumpoer, as right now the bumper overlaps a little bit and it might rub against the surface there. 
I also should have done the same thing for the front, because the cavity in the front is still ugly and I overloooked it in my haste...


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

looks amazing man, awesome work.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

thanks man








couple more pics








have I posted these before?








done


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

look man, no toe hook holes


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Great work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Awesome job here the car is looking amazing. Those bumpers are awesome they look so nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

thanks man. I keep looking at it, and I cant beleive that is actually MY car.








got a bunch of stuff in from worldimpex today, so Ive been in and out installing all the little extra bits here and there.
I put in a chrome grill emblem today. some people like the black ones, or even badgeless, I on the other hand like a nice chrome vw emblem on my grill


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

thanks man. I keep looking at it, and I cant beleive that is actually MY car.








got a bunch of stuff in from worldimpex today, so Ive been in and out installing all the little extra bits here and there.
I put in a chrome grill emblem today. some people like the black ones, or even badgeless, I on the other hand like a nice chrome vw emblem on my grill


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The bumper results are awsome... the fill trick turned out great and looks factory.
Your pops is an artist


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (macsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macsvr6* »_Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The bumper results are awsome... the fill trick turned out great and looks factory.
Your pops is an artist









thanks







that is what I keep telling him. hah
update. just rebuilt my sunroof seal.
check it out.








couple things about wheels, I took my (borrowed) 14" bbs's off my other rocco and swapped em onto this one. they are gold with unpolished lips. got a few compliments for them, but I cant stand the way they look. if they were acually mine, Id paint them black and polish the lips, but they arent!
so I am working on buying a set of 15" RM two peice from a guy in arizona. they are beat up, but some paint, a new set of trim rings and a bolt kit should dress them up really nice. 
anyone know where I can get bbs parts?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

OK, so my future brother in law scooped up those RM's for a song 
from the guy down in Arizona. they are pretty beat up, lips will all need replacing, no centers, and cracks on the centerbore ofone of them, but the seller gave us a good break and made it worth it. 
(thanks bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
now I need to track down some centers in black and gold, new trim rings, and locate some gold bolts.
any advice?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Hey Carl, I took your advice and pulled my headlights off to paint the trays. while I was at it I decided to polish my turns too. sanded off all the bumps and smoothed them all out. up to 2000 grit and then polished them to a glossy shine thanks to some glazing compound my father gave me. I couldnt beleive how it shined. it looks wet!
3m "perfect-it" hand glaze for the win.
sorry the pics suck. its hard to get a good snap of a reflector when its dark out and you need the flash.
pics:


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (Tim Chunks)*

I also worked on installing my carputer some more today. 
I cut out the ashtray and temp guage and put my 7 inch lcd touch screen in there, but that made it so I had no place for the stereo so I had to cut the hell out of the bottom center console bit and mount the stereo there. 
the PC itself is hidden under the glove box. its only about 12"x10"x2.5" so it fit pretty well. I am actually holding it in place with nothing but the cloth peice that hides all your wiring and stuff over there.
took me *all day *to finally decide where I was going to put the stereo. I was really tempted to put the stereo under the seat and build an extention for the face plate so I could put that somewhere useful. - I _have _done it before.








but my face plate has a slot for the cd to go through it so it would look stupid if I put it someplace on the dash.
not to mention that i really wanted a simple design with everything within usable reach.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*









^ sehr, sehr hubsch! ^
(very very handsome!)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

danke


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_danke


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Jonny...your car is stunning. Fantastic work. Is your dad adopting?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (amy31415)*

Thanks Amy!
he already has a redheaded step child, but I will let him know you are interested.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

new pics bump
























more pics can be found here


----------



## NateX (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Very nice. You have inspired me on my own 16v project, and believe me, I needed it.
Very sweet looking 'rocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_new pics bump
























more pics can be found here

Very nice car! Hope to see you at cincy next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Cincy would be fun, but I live way out here in Maine. I couldnt even make it to Waterfest...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Cincy would be fun, but I live way out here in Maine.


Excused like this don't work anymore. This year Josh drove from Washington State!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I have a deck that kinda looks like that, but it's a *real* deck.









Car looks fantastic man. I hate those wheels, but the car looks REALLY good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_I have a deck that kinda looks like that, but it's a *real* deck.








Car looks fantastic man. I hate those wheels, but the car looks REALLY good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









a "real" deck? what do you mean?
thanks for the compliments. I know the wheels have to go, but they have good rubber on them and its all I got right now. my brother in law bought me a set of beat up BBS RM's for a wedding present, but he has not shipped them to me (he's in AZ). I think he is holding off to see if I can stay married to his sister for a few months before he sends em..








lol
as soon as I get them, Im going to clean them up and throw a set of polished lips on em. then I will be styling


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
then I will be styling










Lol, you're so styling. Nice work and














to pops. 
Car looks slicker than grease, grats!
RC


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I got one of the 'oldschool' ones...the eighties pool-type.








Pay no attention to me on things you do to _your_ car, it looks really nice man. Paint came out really top notch from what I can see.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

oh yes, the old school ones were badass!
I had a hard time choosing between the two, contemplated getting the old school style and putting a set of gullwing phoenix trucks on it. but in the end I decided to go with the board I might actually ride. 

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Pay no attention to me on things you do to _your_ car, it looks really nice man. 

ya know, its things like this that sets the rocco forum so much apart from other forums. I never feel pressured to do something specific to my car to make it more like everyone elses. hell, I dont even get much flack for all that wheel gap in the back end. lol.
anyway, what I am saying is, you guys rule.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I think it turned out pretty fantabulous as well
what happened to the wheels that you had before??


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

Tracker trucks.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LubsDaDubs* »_I think it turned out pretty fantabulous as well
what happened to the wheels that you had before??

thanks








the wheels that came on it were american racing rims. didnt have hub centering rims, and old rubber. plus, I liked them even less than these Konig Prophets that are on it right now.
lol
gonna have BBS on it eventually. just gotta wait for my bro to mail em.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

OK. so one of my rims came in today. I stripped the tire off of it, and sprayed it off with a hose.
I priced out a bunch of parts at Justmatz.co.uk, sent them an email asking for a quote. this is what they said.

_Quote, originally posted by *Justmatz* »_
We have in stock at present all the parts you require and the prices are as follows:
4 x 2" x 15" aluminium dishes for RM's : £320 Pounds
1set of BBs RM round flat centre caps: £115 Pounds
1 set of gold RM bolts: £110 Pounds
Shipping to the US :£45
Total: £590 UK Pounds or about $1150 US Dollars depending on the current exchange rate. 


1150$ for a bunch of wheel parts. jesus. this stuff isnt cheap.
anyone know of a place these lips and stuff can be located cheaper?
pics


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

update: took third place in the 'modified a2' class at the windsor "all vw" car show. everyone loves the paint, hates the wheels








had some pretty stiff competition. I wasnt surprised who came in first, but I was surprised who came in second, (very cool, but very dirty rally car).
some really nice cars there all around, and only two roccos. mine and that stock 87 that belongs to a guy on here. 
all in all, it was a really good time. and as soon as I get my bbs wheels on there, I think I will stand a better chance of nailing 1st


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
anyone know of a place these lips and stuff can be located cheaper?

i always see enough posts for lips and screws for bbs rims in the 4x100 classifieds. scan there long enough, your bound to see whatcha need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

trouble is, no one seels stainless in the classifieds. and I wouldnt have a grand to lay down on a minutes notice if they did come up.
as it is, I gotta save for two months to raise 600$ for a set of alloy lips.
Ill get a set of alloys, use them for a couple months before winter gets here, and then sell them and put the money towards some stainless.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Ill get a set of alloys, use them for a couple months before winter gets here, and then sell them and put the money towards some stainless.


Couple of months? It'll be snowing before you know it








But what an opportunity to save up money for wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

beautiful rocco.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Couple of months? It'll be snowing before you know it








But what an opportunity to save up money for wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no kidding. it is allready starting to get colder.
felt like fall here all day long.

_Quote »_beautiful rocco. 

thanks man!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

TEASER:
this package just arrived


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome job bro! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

so according to the person I got these caps from, not all bbs "RM" wheels are made alike. apparently, some have a deeper center and certain "RM" caps will not fit. 
I do not know if this is fact or fiction, but what I DO know for sure is that for the RM's with the part number 191-601-025-R, the center caps with the part number 191-601-149-K fit perfectly
















for those of you wondering where I got a set of caps for this price, check here.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...23393
they were $173(us) after shipping.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

more pics
























I should be ordering my lips this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

very very very nice!


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you're ballin outta control! 
keep it up, i'm green with envy!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (SR-71)*

so since I have been working so hard lately to raise the cash for my bbs rebuild project, I decided to create one of those cute little blood drive donation meters with the thermometer and whatnot.








I have made some serious headway on it in the past couple days, and the graphic doesn't reflect the cash in my pocket, but I figured I d post it for a good laugh.








I changed my initial goal from 800 to 1000$ when I started calculating total costs and whatnot. I still need the lips, gold bolts, and the materials needed to refinish the barrels. it adds up!


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 7:12 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

gold obolts and wurth silver wheel paint were ordered last night from http://www.blackforestindustries.com 
200$ with shipping.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

freaking insane!!!





















nothing like a freshly rebuilt set of RMs















can't wait to see them done!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

my order from BFI got screwed up so I have to place it again. some problem with my CC information, they canceled my order and never sent me a notification of it.








is it worth the hassle to buy the bolts from the cheapest place around?
Im willing to try again.
anyway, the good news is, I just ordered my lips!
http://www.tunershop.com best price out there for schmidt lips.
--------------------
Dear Jon Dresser,
Thanks for ordering with TUNERSHOP Online.

Your ordered following products: 
4 x Outer Lip 15 inch for BBS RS/RM $ 117.- each

Sub-Total:$ 470.-
Shipping Costs:$ 59.-
Total:$ 529.- 
-----------
WOOHOO!



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 7:13 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

placed the order for the bolts with BFI again, got canceled again.







this time it was because they didnt have any in stock. but now another 200$ of my money is in limbo waiting to be "released from hold".








I can understand not wanting to put peoples stuff on backorder. its just kind of a bummer. now I either have to wait till they get some, or wiat till my money reappears and then order from someone else.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

What a bunch of dirtbags... Sorry bout your luck dude.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_What a bunch of dirtbags... Sorry bout your luck dude.

well, I have to consider the fact that they Do have a Lot of really happy customers. and they have a pretty good selection overall. 
I just have bad luck is all.








on a positive note, this nice little care package just arrived all the way from Germany. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks to Santanadriver, and his excellent packing skills, everything arrived in one peice! (Thanks a million dude







)
anyone care to take a guess as to what it is? (no peeking)


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

OK. Ill give you all a hint.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

sheesh. no guessers. give up?
this is what santanadriver sent me.








complete with motors for that electronically adjustable range setting.
















now I just need to get some relays and hook these up properly.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

got some new mats too. they are beetle mats, but they look great anyway.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

just placed the order for my new tires.
thanks to http://www.onlinetires.com for having these in stock for a good price








Order Details:
*****************************************
------------------------
Quantity: 4
Make/Model:







Proxes T1R
Prodcode: 245810
Size: 195/45R15
Price: $69
------------------------
*****************************************
Subtotal: $276
Shipping: $37.8
Shipping Method: Fed Ex Ground
Final Total: $313.8


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_my order from BFI got screwed up so I have to place it again. some problem with my CC information, they canceled my order and never sent me a notification of it.










They did that to me once too, and were not very polite about it. They seem to theink that web link they email you solves everything.
I sent them a nastygram and explained I would choose to do my business with other companies that offered better customer service.

_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
well, I have to consider the fact that they Do have a Lot of really happy customers. and they have a pretty good selection overall. 


I was not one of them.


_Modified by G-rocco at 5:43 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_sheesh. no guessers. give up?
this is what santanadriver sent me.








complete with motors for that electronically adjustable range setting.
















now I just need to get some relays and hook these up properly.









jeez those are some crystal clear lenses! i'm jealous


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

they are pretty clean. only a few minor sand nicks, and no foggy haze on the inside. I have yet to install them as I have all of my money tied up in the wheels right now and I cant even afford to buy a couple relays for the install. heh. but soon I say. they will be installed.


----------



## Santanadriver (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

If you had told me you where in need of some relays, i would have throw´n some in the box Jon !!!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Santanadriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santanadriver* »_If you had told me you where in need of some relays, i would have throw´n some in the box Jon !!!!

lol
well I figured I shouldnt push my luck, you sold me them for a really good price. (and still managed to completely drain my bank account








Ill get the relays eventually. but right now I have to finish getting my wheels put back together. . . .
- insert dramatic pause -
and so, I have some updates: 
on friday AM last week the last two of my wheels showed up finally. I didnt have time to clean them up because I was leaving for a vacation to Colorado, (breckenridge, Vale, Denver, etc)
when I got home yesterday, I found that my new schmidt lips have arrived. these things are GORGEOUS!








here is some pics of them test fitted on one of my unfinished barrels.
















why is it so hard to get a decent picture of these wheels???








the tires are on the way, and now I just have to get the bolts ordered and get the barrels all cleaned up nice.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_










the "ballas" in all the other forums use 100s to show their dish... but us scirocco owners are a different breed... we prefer to invest as much of our money as possible into our cars until all we have left is the amount pictured








sexy rims for real tho. get them tires!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pbpube16v* »_
the "ballas" in all the other forums use 100s to show their dish... but us scirocco owners are a different breed... we prefer to invest as much of our money as possible into our cars until all we have left is the amount pictured








sexy rims for real tho. get them tires!

man you hit the nail on the head there thats for sure. I couldnt even find a nice crisp clean dollar. instead I had to use an old wadded up ripped one. I even had to stuff it in the crack there to hide the rip and keep the bill from curling all up.
















I should take another pic with a roll of pennies on it to show how broke I am now. haha.



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:11 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Hey Jonnyp,
do you have more pictures of the back of your euro lights. I need to see what is under the rubber boot for the H1......
Oh And BTW nice Wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

I snapped a couple pics, but they came out really bad.
here they are anyway. 
























do you need me to retake them?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Thanks for the pics, I am still at a lost as to how to connect my H1 4x6's to the old wire harness. The H1 bulb only has one spade connector so I need the adapter and a place to ground it a the light. I was hoping to learn from your set up
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

uh. well. the bulb itself has one wire coming off of it. thats your positive lead. it should plug into the inside of the bulb cover. you Do have that white thing dont you?
the ground wire should connect between the ground tab on the bulb socket and the other tab inside the white cover... actually. I think I will go take some more pics right now....


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

okay. lets try this again shall we?
here is the top view of the light cover and plug.








here is another one, and if you look close you will see that there is a ton of crap in the way that will stop you from using your old wire plug on it.








heres another one showing the crap that is in the way. you will need to clip your harness and crimp on a couple female spade connector ends on the wires to hook up to this.








removing the cover shows how the bulb hooks up. it has one wire coming off of it with a female spade connector, and it plugs into a male spade connector inside the cover. the brown(ground) wire comes from the cover and plugs onto the spade tab on the actual lamp housing.








here you can see the ground plug removed and my finger pointing at the ground tab.








and here is the housing with the lamp removed.








the lamp itself has the one positive lead coming off it, and the metal frame acts as its ground. 
heres a pic of me eating a teriyaki steak

















was that helpful?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

these just arrived
































got a couple of the rims all sanded down. just gotta fill in a couple dings and then I can send them to paint.


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

195/45R15... plan on riding low?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

yup. 
with the extra wide lips, Ill need a smaller tire to avoid rubbing. altho this is going to mean that I will be forced to buy lowering springs, but whatever...


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

you should look into some coilovers. by the time you get (good) lowering springs and new shocks, you wont be too far away from being able to afford some weitecs or similarly priced coilovers. i was gonna go with weitecs, but last minute expenses forced me to get H&R race springs with bilstein sports. can't WAIT to test out the new setup though


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

sanded the centers all down. I was amazed at how many of the scratches and curb marks came out with just a little sanding. I have two very small ones that will need a tony bit of bondo, then its off to my fathers for some high build primer and paint








heres some pics for your enjoyment. 
sneakpeak
















all sanded down:








side view of the Schmidt lips so you can see how they are shaped. 








p.s. I just got the bolts oprdered finally. gold bolts from black forest industries. unfortunately, no one sells the worth alloy wheel paint anywhere, so I am going to have to use a different paint...


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i cant wait to see it with its new shoes







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk2fu)*

the bolts finally arrived today, but the wheels arent painted yet so I cant assemble them








I am a bit dissapointed with the bolts. they dont look "GOLD" plated. they look gold painted...








they are also not genuine BBS bolts, but some generic no brand stuff...
I suppose thats what you get when you buy them from the cheapest place you can find em...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

and I STILL cant put them together until I get the stupid flushmount valve stems. those should have been here by now, but JCWhitney sucks.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

UPDATE:
got the wheels painted monday and started putting them together tonight. turns out Black Forest Industries only sent me 115 bolts, and not 120 like I ordered.








of course, I didnt find out when they arrived, no, I waited till I started putting wheels together before I realised I fell short.
this sucks!!!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

now I have three wheels ready to be sealed and one that needs 5 more bolts still. MY LIFE SUCKS!!
heres some pics tho...


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I see ur toes


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I see ur toes

LOL
yeah. I thought about cropping it out, but I was in a hurry.
I decided I didnt want the flushmount valve stems after all. they were low quality and were a stark contrast to the rest of the wheels so I axed em. I went to the harley store and picked up some low profile stems from them at 7$ a peice (ouch)
naturally, they only had three so I will have to wait another week for the fourth one to come in.








oh well. at least the silicone will have time to cure.


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

they musta known your situation- 3 valve stems for 3 complete rims








rims look dead sexay btw


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

thinking about these valve covers
https://www.mooneyesusa.com/St...1f0f4


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_thinking about these valve covers
https://www.mooneyesusa.com/St...1f0f4









Dang, these are nice!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I used to have a set but they didnt look right on my other wheels so I gave them to a friend. 
now I want a set for these wheels. heh.
speaking of these wheels. I got them mounted and balanced today.








there IS a bit of stretch to them, just a tad more than I had originally expected. At least the lip isnt sticking out past the rubber and I like the way they look.








I still have to seat and balance the 4th wheel, but I am stuck waiting till my last valve stem and bolts come in. 
:?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

thanks to a stroke of luck, the final valve stem and the remaining 5 bolts both arrived today when I had the morning off. here are the pics. 8)


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

lookin niiiiiice!
now ya gotta lose the 4 finger gap


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

What a difference! The car is looking just fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

Im working on it. gotta save some more money tho.


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Im working on it. gotta save some more money tho. 

yeah i know how that goes... slows down rocco progress














haha





















for some schweet rims that i wish i had


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

installed my euro power tilt headlights today. havent had a chance to wire up the motors, but Ill do that tomorrow.
got some pics from the Toys for Tots gtg on sunday. 
























p.s. it was nice finally meeting Iroczgirl. glad you two cool cats could join us for dinner after too. hope I wasnt too over the top for you guys.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Euro headlamps are in. but I couldnt wire up the motors because I had to replace a belt








it sucks that you have to take so much apart just to replace the stupid alternator belt.
pics of headlights to follow.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_ unfortunately, no one sells the worth alloy wheel paint anywhere, so I am going to have to use a different paint...










http://www.properautocare.com/wheelpaint.html


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

lots of places still list it for sale, but everyone I checked was out of stock. 
its OK tho, because vw reflex silver is awful close to wurth wheel silver.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I'da done em all black with chrome bolts, but they look nice as they sit.
...DOWN Jonny, DOWN TO EARTH already.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I originally intended to do them black, but I changed my mind. 
here are some pics of the euro lights.
I should have washed the car first and polished up the lights and turns, but it was overcast anyway so it wouldnt have helped a lot.








they lok a LOT nicer...








this is a pretty good shot, hard to take a picture in front of my house without other cars on the road. its a busy intersection
















my new wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








top view of my bumper at night.








more pics can be found here
http://www.angrymods.com/proje...ights


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_p.s. it was nice finally meeting Iroczgirl. glad you two cool cats could join us for dinner after too. hope I wasnt too over the top for you guys.









I can speak for the both of us and say that we enjoyed the group







We'll be joining you guys for more events I'm sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes! It was nice to finally meet you Jonny! Now just wait until you meet the Scirocco


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

finally got the new electronic range adjustments installed in the rocco. 
no pics of it yet, but Im gonna make a video or something. range adjust is kind of pointless, but its friggin COOL.


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_









you're right..that is a problem, you can still fit your hand in there


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I already scrape pulling into my driveway. I am afraid to go any lower.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I already scrape pulling into my driveway. I am afraid to go any lower.


I did lots of damage under my car on the NJ roads







My advice, keep it the way it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Looking great with the euro's btw!


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I already scrape pulling into my driveway. I am afraid to go any lower.


see the problem isn't the car, the problem is your drive way, if your driveway is giving your car trouble just let me know and we'll take care of it.








kapeesh


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Im gonna add a couple of my latest pics to the thread and ie myself a free bump









































on my todo list for the winter:
*Cruise control* - anyone done this?
*heated seats* 
*new headliner *- _not sure if I will just make my own or buy one from mr lee_
*Completely finish carpc install* - clean up the LCD bezel so it looks nice. 
*New rear deck lid *because mine is all beat to hell.
NEW Tails. because old and used are crappy.
New Euro turns. 
I've just about finished my powered sunroof conversion - but the motor is really sluggish. I need to find some way to either loosen up the roof, or replace the motor.
I made a nice leather shift boot the other day and a leather steering wheel cover, but the leather was a bit heavy and I dont like how it came out. Im going to grab another peice of leather and try again, learning from my mistakes.
pics of that coming soon.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Cool Jonny, I can't wait until you do the heated seat conversion, I'd love to do that to my own car








Looking mighty fine there though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Cool Jonny, I can't wait until you do the heated seat conversion, I'd love to do that to my own car








Looking mighty fine there though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2...very interested to see them heated seats...my girlfriend always yells at me that she wants to ride in the mk5 b/c it has buttwarmers.







do you have a list of all the parts needed to do it, because id be very interested in trying to do it in my car


_Modified by frd206 at 12:23 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

I haven't actually compiled the list of parts needed just yet. 
I am hoping to find someone who is has carefully extracted the entire wiring harness for them so I can just buy it. 
basically: there is a relay, a control dial, lots of wiring and the heater elements that need to be installed in the seats. Ive had one of my seats all apart before so I know how easy _that _part of it will be.
Ill be sure to post lots of info on the process.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I haven't actually compiled the list of parts needed just yet. 
I am hoping to find someone who is has carefully extracted the entire wiring harness for them so I can just buy it. 
basically: there is a relay, a control dial, lots of wiring and the heater elements that need to be installed in the seats. Ive had one of my seats all apart before so I know how easy _that _part of it will be.
Ill be sure to post lots of info on the process.


awesome, good luck. anyone know if you could source a seat out of a mk3 VR with seat heaters to save some of the annoyance of putting a heater core in?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

dunno. I think the only seats that fit in the rocco are rocco seats..


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I have heard before that Corrado seats will slide right in.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

UPDATE:
going to be installing a new black headliner in really soon, and I got a couple samples of Alcantra (UltraSuede) in the mail today to decide what color to do the interior in. 
My plan is to replace all of the icky grey fuzzy fabric from the interior with fake suede. I got two samples, one black and one red. this stuff is PERFECT. Im leaning towards the red, since my new headliner, shift boot and trim bits will have red accents in them and I think it will look like a good contrast with all of the black. 
the good thing about this fake suede is that I can have it embroidered with anything I want - ie that cool new scirocco logo that I stole somewhere.








now I just need to sit down and decide once and for all wether its going to be black suede or red.


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

the red in the door panels may look a little ricey IMO (even though it is suede) but red seat centers would look good methinks.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

I could do black in the door cards and red on the seats I suppose..
here is a great pic of an actual Scirocco with the shade of red I picked out. 








in that pick the whole seats are red. in mine it will only be the centers.


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

actually being able to see the idea, it looks alot better than i imagined it. either way would look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

thats what I was thinking








the door cards might be hard to get right tho. this fabric isnt very stretchy. I hope I can get it to stick to the contours of the door cards without rippling. 
I didnt get anything done on my todo list this winter that I wanted to. 
still working on where I am going to get the cruise control system from.. 
heated seats may be cool, but for a car that will only be driven in the summer they arent needed. 
*new headliner *- coming Very soon!!
*clean up carpc install....* maybe some time soon
*New rear deck lid * got started, never finished. dont like the carpet stuff I bought.








NEW euro turns and Tails. because old and used are crappy. - yeah, when I get rich.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

just placed the order for three yards of fabric, and I calculated for a bit of extra, but I just realised as I type this that I forgot to include the door cards in my calculation for requirements.. oops.
I will have to call them tomorrow and add another yard to my order.
better to have lots of extra than not enough.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

correction.







I will have plenty with only 3 yards. now that I think of it, I should pick up some more bobbins for my sewing machine...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Placed the order for my headliner today. should be here in two weeks. *cannot *WAIT to put it in!
got my seats all taken apart, just have to seam rip all the stitching out so I can reuse the old foam. 
the other fabric should be here tomorrow, so maybe tommorrow night I can post pics of a finished seat


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

AWESOME!!! Your car is one of my favorite 'Roccos. With this interior it will be my favorite. 
Nice sewing machine. You should make a matching shifter boot, too. 
Make sure to take tons of work in progress pictures.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*

oh yes, new shifter boot was ordered as well. and I am hoping maybe an experimental E-brake boot might be included.
















thanks for the compliments


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

made some progress on the seats over the past couple days.
Before:








Progress:

















































more pics to come as I make some more progress...
the seat backs fo the front seats will be done last, as I am sending the material out to get it embroidered with the scirocco logo...
the material may look awful pink on some monitors, but I assure you, its a really nice red.
the wrinkles and whatnot will come out as soon asi I hit them with an iron.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

got the rear seats all done:









so I couldnt decide what color to do the door cards in. the red suede in the door cards might be too much red, so I picked up some black suede too. I did one door card in each color so I could compare..
I am still stumped.
so here is the black:








and here in red:








opinions?


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Do the red on the door cards, then it will not seem like such a void of colour compared to the seats themselves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
awesome work btw


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Wow! That is beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

thanks!








cant wait to get these finished, but I am having the scirocco logo embroidered on the front uppers - like the recaro seats say 'recaro', mine will say 'scirocco'...
wich reminds me, I need to create that for sale thread for those polo shirts...


----------



## pbpube16v (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

everthing's looking spectacular! lovin the seats. i've thought about learning upholstery, but no time to do it...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pbpube16v)*

my motto: fake it till you make it.
get yourself a good seam ripper, take all the fabric apart really carefully and use your old peices for patterns. pin it all together and run it through the machine. if you dont like the way it came out, just seam rip it back apart and try again.








I stitched all of the seams with piping by hand. my machine doesnt have the right foot for stitching over piping, and I wanted it all to line up right in the end so I used a thread and needle and passed it through the holes made when it was originally sewn together. 
I just cant wait to get it all back together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I'd stick with the red on the doorcards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wonderful work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

well, Ive been fighting with the second door card since the last time I posted on this thread. I simply could NOT get the fabric to fit the contours of the door card. 
the first time I did it in black it went right in. - but the fabric was stretchier and easier to work with. 
I did the other card in red and that went in really well too. 
but after I pulled the black off this card and tried to put the red on I just couldnt get it to go. you have to kind of stretch and shrink the fabric in different places to get it all in there without leaving wrinkles and stuff. I ended up ruining three peices of fabric because I would get too much glue on there or just lip out and rip it off. 
in the end I just tried to make it look neat and hide the extra crap in the corner. 








anyway. I just glued it together and have a stack of books on it holding it together. 








the remaining peices should be back from the embroiderer any day now and Ill be able to finish the front seats. new headliner and stuff should be here tomorrow. then I can put it all back together








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

on another note, the new weitec coilovers should be in tomorrow, and a bunch of megasquirt stuff..


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

mail man was busy today. dropped off new strut tops from german autoparts, coilovers from rapidparts.com, new headliner and shift boot from TweedleDub, and my seat backs finally came back from the embroiderer.
first let me say: if you havent ordered a headliner from Mrs Lee, then what are you waiting for?

I got mine in all black with red double stitching and I almost cried when I opened up the package. its GORGEOUS.
I cannot wait to get this in the car, but I need to find time to work on it. - working 12 hour days all this week sucks.








the megasquirt ECU came in yesterday, and I got it all built last night and into today, but thats for another thread. Tonight I chose to be productive on my seats. here are some pics of the proccess.
the fabric:








the old seatback








the peice is finished, just needs to the stitched into the seat. - I did the last part by hand so I could put the thread back through the old holes in the vinyl so it wouldnt look like it had been resewn.. - plus, it was alot easier than tearing my entire seat cover off of the frame again. thats no fun!








anyway, here are a couple really bad pictures of it finished. - the only good thing about these pics is that the colors more accurate than all the other pics.. they actually look more like blood red than hot pink. but my camera sucks so what can I do?
















next up, healiner install

















_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 2:00 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## Beau (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_correction.







I will have plenty with only 3 yards. now that I think of it, I should pick up some more bobbins for my sewing machine...









Nice! I have a similar machine. Singer from 1895. Converted to an electric inside a table. Tough ass machine!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Beau)*

Lookin Good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

very nice cant wait to see it all together


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*

Need pics of the headliner asap!!








looking good man, i think it'll match all the red your doing!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Need pics of the headliner asap!!








looking good man, i think it'll match all the red your doing! 

yeah, Im working on it. unfortunately I need to have a day off to work on it so I can do it in the sun. gotta pick up some clothespins too while Im out..


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Might try finding a box of these bad boys. I had problems with clothes pins falling off and not holding well enough. You'll need the strength when you stretch and fit.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

eek.. where can I get a box of those?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_eek.. where can I get a box of those?

i got mine @ the checkout counter at Home Depot. They are like .49 /ea however I just bought the whole box so the lady gave me a discount.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

oh nice.
I got started on it today. I picked up a box of these "black metal binder clips" at staples.
http://www.staples.com/Staples...EARCH








I got a box of 144 of the smallest ones for 6$








they worked really well actually. small enough that they had to be opened all the way to fit over the liner, and that made them grip really firm.
OK so I thought I would be clever and use brush on rubber cement to attach the liner. I wanted to avoid spraying adhesive all over the cabin, liner, paint etc. 
Take Note: *this was a total failure.*
rubber cement is NOT as good as the spray on 3M stuff. in fact, you may as well just cover it with HONEY and you might get a better bond. I ended up having to go back over half of the hatch with spray to recover from that decision. so learn from the mistakes of others.
the spray sucks to work with, but it bonds really well and fast and so on. 
edit: 
I had to stop half way through the install to figure out how I was gonna cover my sunroof motor thingy... I got the motor installed a while back and got it working OK, but I had no way of getting the cover to stay up. I brought the cover to the shope and fabbed out some stuff out of sheet metal that should hold the cover in place but still be removeable in the event of a failure.
now I just need to cover it with some matching material...



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:35 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

OK, update:
in case you didnt know, I picked up one of thee a while back to convert my sunroof from crank to power.
I used a sunroof motor from a audi 4000. it came with all this stuff.








I had to cut out a few chunks of metal to get the motor up in there, but otherwise the unit bolted right up. I butchered the headliner during this conversion, but it was allready shredded anyway, and I had full intention of getting a new one from Mr and Mrs Lee.(TweedleDub)
the only problem I had with it was that I didnt know how to get the cover it came with to attach to the rocco. its not a perfect fit....
so with some modifications, I was able to get it so it would clip on by way of a couple metal tabs I screwed on in strategic places. one of them would hang on to another metal peice I stuck on the crank gearbox, and the other slips into the old dome light hole. 
its pretty snug actually, but not so bad I wont be able to get it off in the event of a motor failure.

I would be more decriptive, but I want to get my headliner installed TONIGHT. 
































and one more for the road:










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 12:18 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## Nervous_Nelly (Apr 17, 2008)

I read this entire project thread tonight and by the end had started crying. I don't know why, but I love when people do projects like these and everything starts to come together. Good job man with everything so far and good luck with the rest.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Nervous_Nelly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nervous_Nelly* »_I read this entire project thread tonight and by the end had started crying. I don't know why, but I love when people do projects like these and everything starts to come together. Good job man with everything so far and good luck with the rest.

well, allow me to apologize for being so wordy. I get carried away sometimes.








glad you liked the thread tho. keep checking back in the next few days becase Ill be putting my windows and interior all back in. - just need to finish the headliner first.
after that, I have a brand new set of weitec coilovers so I can dump it.
and megasquirt coming soon...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

broke my fscking windshield today.


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

omg im so sorry jonny







i may know a place you could get a used one let me know


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_



















You did an absolutely awesome job on those seats! The man has skills!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_broke my fscking windshield today.









I broke 2, then called the professionals. Cost me $130 for the install tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good luck with getting a new one, luckily someone local had one for me.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsport16v1988* »_omg im so sorry jonny







i may know a place you could get a used one let me know

you do? Im interested. 
I made a careless mistake because I was too friggin eager. 








the metal strips that go along the edge of the frame that hole the gasket in place kept coming off. I was fighting with those while trying to get the stupid window in place and I was distracted, too many people around, everything you would need to set yourself up for a total failure. I stupidly stuck a screwdriver up in there to lever the metal grippy thing in place while I tigged on the rope and POP!
insert massive swearing session here.








I am so flipping mad at myself for it too. I KNOW better than to do that. 


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_
You did an absolutely awesome job on those seats! The man has skills!









thanks man. just wait till they are all installed and I can get someone with a real camera to take better pics


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I broke 2, then called the professionals. Cost me $130 for the install tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good luck with getting a new one, luckily someone local had one for me. 

yeah, thanks for the advice. I already called Portland Glass and they are trying to source one for me. 230$ installed. - unfortunately they dont know if they will be able to locate one, so Im still looking around for a local used one.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i know EXACTLY what your going through man. Keep your head up. Car is looking great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Nervous_Nelly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nervous_Nelly* »_I read this entire project thread tonight and by the end had started crying. I don't know why, but I love when people do projects like these and everything starts to come together. Good job man with everything so far and good luck with the rest.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

made some more progress today. got my headliner all installed and looking gorgeous. I even finished my sunroof motor install and covered it up really nice. looks factory!








if you look close you can see the big crack in my windshield
























installed all my interior (cept for the dash) and vaccummed it all out too.
check out these door cards
































I pulled the red trim stripes out of my old GTI rally car. cleaned tyhem up a bit and installed them in the rocco. they might be too much. I dont know yet.
















heres me actually working on the carr instead of taking pics.








this came in the mail today
















(besides the duck, theres a read wiper motor in there)
oh yeah, these things suck.










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 12:48 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Headliner looks amazing man, I love what you did with the motor... straight pimpin!! 
Door cards look dope with the red stripe!! 
as for the gator clips.. they DO suck! The guy who installed my glass told me that they used to ditch them when the customer wasn't looking. It makes the glass install 10x easier and there is no fear of ripping the seal. Yes there is a possibility that the glass will fall out in a front end collision, however the glass is the last thing I'll be worried about if that ever happens. 
good luck Johnny... I really hope this comes together for ya! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Headliner looks amazing man, I love what you did with the motor... straight pimpin!! 
Door cards look dope with the red stripe!! 
as for the gator clips.. they DO suck! The guy who installed my glass told me that they used to ditch them when the customer wasn't looking. It makes the glass install 10x easier and there is no fear of ripping the seal. Yes there is a possibility that the glass will fall out in a front end collision, however the glass is the last thing I'll be worried about if that ever happens. 
good luck Johnny... I really hope this comes together for ya! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well hell, if it wasnt for the gator clips I wouldnt have broke my glass.








thanks for the props








got a question about the shift boot tho. might seem obvious, but I need to know if the 5th seam points toward the dash or to the ebrake. 
the reason I ask is because if the seam is pointed at the brake, all four of the othr seams line up right on each corner. if I put that seam toward the dash, they dont line up quite the same...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Picked up a new windshield today. drove to Concord NH for it. 2.5 hours each way.







- but hey, I got the glass








Im going to install it later tonight. Im going to keep the "gator claws" on the sides but delete the top one. I just want to ad some extra glue to the headliner so it doesnt slip.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

looking awesome man
sorry to hear about your windshield, but good to hear that you got a new one.
that sunroof setup in PIMP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the black headliner looks awesome....all the reasons to do and not to do the headliner in my car are on this page: look awesome, might break glass
just let me know whenever you install the rear wiper motor.....im not really sure if it works cuz i never hooked it up on my car when i swapped hatches


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

congrats on the new windshield, hope its condition was worth the price!! good luck with the next install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_looking awesome man
sorry to hear about your windshield, but good to hear that you got a new one.
that sunroof setup in PIMP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the black headliner looks awesome....all the reasons to do and not to do the headliner in my car are on this page: look awesome, might break glass
just let me know whenever you install the rear wiper motor.....im not really sure if it works cuz i never hooked it up on my car when i swapped hatches









taking the windshiedl out was easy. I did it with just my bare hands and a bunch of plastic cards (like credit cards) I never once pushed on the glass with my feet or anything silly like that. just took my time and did it right. the gator claws are partly to blame for causing the breakage on installation. add that to me being rushed and distracted and POP.
the problem with those clips is that they wont stay on. so they were coming off and getting in the way of the rope. so I stuck a screw driver up to pry the clip out of the way and thats all it took to pop the glass. 
in this pic you can see how the peice curls away from the lip.








Im going to reinstall it tonight by myself without that top clip.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwsport16v1988)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsport16v1988* »_congrats on the new windshield, hope its condition was worth the price!! good luck with the next install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man. and thanks for the heads up on that place.
P.S. I think they are cutting that rear quarter off the car for you before they send it to the crusher. dont be afraid to try and talk them down in price. junk yards are almost allways flexible.


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

ya im not sure about the quarter, i was all set to get it, still unsure about what he was asking for (i thought it was a lil high) but the end of last week life through a roadblock my way...well we will call it a mountain so i dont know what to do now


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

After all that fantastic work on the body.. now I see you diving into the interior.. i'm very impressed with the work you've done on this car. 
(Where's a "green with envy" emoticon?)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_After all that fantastic work on the body.. now I see you diving into the interior.. i'm very impressed with the work you've done on this car. 
(Where's a "green with envy" emoticon?)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got the windhield in last night and finished installing my interior.








the new shift boot is SEXY!
now I just need to put my rear view mirror on and bring it to the inspection place


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
got the windhield in last night and finished installing my interior.








the new shift boot is SEXY!
now I just need to put my rear view mirror on and bring it to the inspection place









awesome.....pictures?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

none yet. it was about 3am when I finished. Ill take some pics today after I wash it.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
got the windhield in last night

Whew! Every time someone is successful at this I get a little more confident about doing my own.
Pics look great, looking forward to finished pics.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
got the windhield in last night and finished installing my interior.








the new shift boot is SEXY!
now I just need to put my rear view mirror on and bring it to the inspection place









AWESOME! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
I pulled the red trim stripes out of my old GTI rally car. cleaned tyhem up a bit and installed them in the rocco. they might be too much. I dont know yet.


















These door cards look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks guys. I took a long lunch and washed the car a bit. I had some spray adhesive overspray land on the body in a few places and goo gone worked pretty well to remove it, but it took a lot of time and lots of elbow grease. theres still some places I need to go back over, and she needs to be claybarred but it looks alot better than it did. (covered in a half years worth of dust)
Im going to install my coilovers tonight but I probably wont be lowereing it just yet. I have to get it inspected (friday at ten am) and I dont want them to complain about my ride height.
still no pics, but they will come...


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Your car is coming together beautifully! Keep up the hard work dude!


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

yet another great DIY for Johnny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.angrymods.com/proje...k.jpg
Is this the top gripping clip that the front portion of the headliner fits under?


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (rocconut)*

I never thought I would like a Mk II as much as I like this one.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_
Is this the top gripping clip that the front portion of the headliner fits under? 

yeah. that thing sucks!!! get rid of it!!

_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_I never thought I would like a Mk II as much as I like this one.

why, thank you








WOOPS! EDIT FOR PAGE 8 PICS:
















pizza doesnt tighten bolts as well as a gearwrench does...








some pics taken today after the coilover install:
















Im going for an inspection sticker tomorrow. after that I'm gonna lower it some more. 










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 4:59 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Gorgeous.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
Im going for an inspection sticker tomorrow. after that I'm gonna lower it some more. 

Chop chop. 
...looking damn fine Jonny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

better than fine.....that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*








get this sweet ride outside and take some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and oh ya put me on the top of the list if you ever decide to sell it


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

....b-e-a-utiful....


----------



## zero1268 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Did you redo your seat yourself? I need to do this to my drivers seat. If you had someone else do it how much did it cost?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

dude, it looks soo good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (zero1268)*

thanks for all the compliments guys








it failed inspection today.







I have torn boots on my ball joints and tie rid ends. so off to get paerts this afternoon and bring it back by the inspection station for the sticker.
then I need to get someone capable with a camera to take some shots. 

_Quote, originally posted by *zero1268* »_Did you redo your seat yourself? I need to do this to my drivers seat. If you had someone else do it how much did it cost?









yeah, redid the entire interior myself. read through the whole thread and you will see some pics of the proccess.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

good luck on the inspection next round, i hope it can see the road soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (frd206)*

It Passed! 
WOOHOO!
went to napa and picked up the parts I needed around 3pm, had them installed in about an hour (30 minutes of that was spent trying to remove the old tie rod end with a pickle fork. TIP: use a BIGGER hammer.) got back to the inspection station at 4:30 and they didnt even look at the car, just came out and stuck a sticker on it. I was like "arent you at least gonna LOOK at the shiny new parts?
anyway, after I got the sticker I went back to the shop lower it and align it *again*. (third time in as many days) 
I didnt slam it yet, but I brought it down to 9cm from lip to fender on all 4 wheels. if I dont rub at this height I may bring it down a little bit more..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great news


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_It Passed! 
WOOHOO!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice ride!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

got some new pics for you guys tonight. this is what I worked on this weekend.








Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

wow, nothing like bad flash photography to point out all the ugly dirt in my interior... 
anyway, for the uninitiated, the cluster I installed tonight has the "MFA" or "MFI" (multi function indicator). it uses the clock to display trip time, miles counter, average speed, MPG, engine oil temp and outside ambient temp. I took this off my GTI and adapted it to work in the rocco. it was really easy, just a matter of pulling a couple wires off the old harness and bringing them over to the new one. 
I mounted some buttons to an empty panel in the dash so I could select between bank one or two, cycle through the options, and reset the stats at will. easy peasy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

awesome.....that ducks got a killer ride


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

so I did some debugging on the MFA today. first of all, the wiring diagram in the bentley describes the two big plugs on the cluster in a funny way. instead of calling them each a "14 pin" connector, it calls them four 7 pin connectors, 7, 7b, 7a, 7c. now that would Be fine, but the plugs themselved are stamped A, B(White), C, and D, (black).
so to clarify,
bentley vs actual
t7 is actually the white plug, A side
t7a is the black plug on the side stamped C
t7b is actually t7b (one right! (white))
t7c is actually the black plug on the D side.
either way, I got it installed and it worked for the most part, but I had my reset and bank buttons in the wrong holes. once I got those switched over, I could stitch banks and reset them correctly, but now my MPG counter doesnt want to work.







I may have a bad vaccum sensor...
anyone got one of these kicking around?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

So we had a productive day at the shop today. Got Rays wheel bearing replaced, and cleaned up Dees coilovers and lowered it to him summer height.... but the real progress was made on my rocco, where I finally got my mudflaps installed. - and lowered the car some more...
a while back I found a set of these on ebay UK. got completely screwed on the shipping, and ended up paying 200$ total for these things.








what was also dissapointing was that the fronts didnt have the scirocco text on them, just the rears, and since I was only going to install the front ones, I was pretty bummed. 
I snapped a couple pics of the car before I installed the mudflaps so you can see the difference.








in the end I decided to use the rear ones on the front and nothing on the rears. it took some heavy modification, but I got them to look pretty sweet. 
I also lowered the car aanother 4 turns on the coilovers, and now its rubbing like a mother effer.







- Im afraid I cant handle driving it like this, so Im going to roll em back up a couple turns to see if I can find a happy medium. - anyway, heres pics:
























and the best pic:









more pics to follow










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 12:00 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

lets see some pics of those seats in the car


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

ah maybe tomorrow. all the pics that were taken today came out really bad so I delted them.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

looks great....Not a fan of the mud flaps But they Look Ok 
Good job on the rest Of the Car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_looks great....Not a fan of the mud flaps But they Look Ok 
Good job on the rest Of the Car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me either, but with our roads up here they are a must if you want to keep your paint looking good. Throw in some wider wheels, which looks like he has, and it only gets worse.
Jonny, are you going to Cincy?


----------



## VneesdutsW (May 4, 2005)

sweet mudflaps..moar pics of the girl!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VneesdutsW)*

the mud flaps are an absolute must with these wheels. my rear fenders are all chipped up already, and the paints less than a year old. 
I can tell already that they are working, because before I put them on every time I drove the car I would year a constant barage of tickking sounds coming from rocks hitting my paint, and now with them on the ticking has stopped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just wish the rain would stop so I could go drive it for real.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Me either, but with our roads up here they are a must if you want to keep your paint looking good. Throw in some wider wheels, which looks like he has, and it only gets worse.
Jonny, are you going to Cincy?

no, unfortunately not. its the weekend of my wife and I's wedding anniversary, and her idea of an anniversary is not driving 16 hours each way in my rocco (which she despises). if cincy was scheduled one week sooner or later I would totally be there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
no, unfortunately not. its the weekend of my wife and I's wedding anniversary, and her idea of an anniversary is not driving 16 hours each way in my rocco (which she despises). if cincy was scheduled one week sooner or later I would totally be there.









So what if the Scirocco's here in Maine would do a mini meet before Cincy??? I'd totally be there!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Sounds like fun. Are either of you going to the Bonny Eagle show on 5/18? They don't have a h2o VW class or anything, but they do have best of the '80s and we do have THE BEST of the 80's.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Ok, so Jonny's is definitely better than our best of the 80's.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Sounds like fun. Are either of you going to the Bonny Eagle show on 5/18? They don't have a h2o VW class or anything, but they do have best of the '80s and we do have THE BEST of the 80's.

5/18? isnt that the same day as the mvws dust off?
that was supposed to be today, but it got rescheduled due to rain.
I might go to the car show tho... are you thinking about going?
I spent all day yesteday rebuilding my alternator. it had a blown bearing and the rattle was driving me nuts.
luckily I had a spare that had good bearings. so a little swittcheroo and I was back in action. then I polished up my tail lights and turns some more. they were getting a bit dull.
I have to raise up my mud flaps some. they are draging like crazy and making an awful rubbing sound in the cabin.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Ok, so Jonny's is definitely better than our best of the 80's.

aww shucks...
yours could be just as nice. you just need to get yourself a garage and stop subjecting it to the snow...
saw some pics of the new grill. looks cool. whered you score that? and what kind of headlights are those anyway?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

took some more pics today...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks SOOO good Johnny! Any shots of the headliner? I see the shift boot fits nice!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I cant get a decnet shot of the headliner. they keep coming out like ass.
my cameras no good for it. 








in this pic you can see the little dots where I had overspray from the glue I used. those rub right off but they are hard to see without the flash. 
this pic also shows the part that I hand stitched together. I should have used a crisscross stitch, but I was trying to hand stitch it in while it was almost fully installed so I settled. 








anyway, rest assured that the headliner is absolutely gorgeous! 








p.s. anyone who hasnt already ordered a headliner from the Lees better get to it. these things are awesome!
and if you order now, Ill send you my Dee LUX headliner installer kit! 
12 dozen (a HUNDRED AND FORTY FOUR!) extra strong metal binder clips. 








place a clip every single inch and never run out!








(used only once.)











_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 2:30 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

thats SICK dude.... thanks for posting these up. Have heard good things about our installs, but Ginster is the only one who's posted pics.








Shift boot looks great man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
aww shucks...
yours could be just as nice. you just need to get yourself a garage and stop subjecting it to the snow...
saw some pics of the new grill. looks cool. whered you score that? and what kind of headlights are those anyway?

Not sure whose your talking about, but it's not mine, though mine stays garaged too. Actually, at this moment mine doesn't have a grill or headlights.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
5/18? isnt that the same day as the mvws dust off?
that was supposed to be today, but it got rescheduled due to rain.
I might go to the car show tho... are you thinking about going?



I am not familiar with the dustoff, what is it? Remember, I am way the hell up here where there are no shows or anything.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

took some more today, lets see if they came out.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Not sure whose your talking about, but it's not mine, though mine stays garaged too. Actually, at this moment mine doesn't have a grill or headlights.

woops. I had you confused with someone else..


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

pics came out OK, but they are HUGE. Ill include the resized pics and links to the full sized ones.
click the image for the 1.5 meg version.

another one
http://www.angrymods.com/proje...e.jpg
and the other side...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Sounds like fun. Are either of you going to the Bonny Eagle show on 5/18? They don't have a h2o VW class or anything, but they do have best of the '80s and we do have THE BEST of the 80's.

We'll be there with the Scirocco! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just want to make sure we show up "en masse", I'd hate to be the only one there


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

now I am having second thoughts. apparently the 80's cars are going to be about a quarter mile from the rest of the function. my parents call this the "scratch and dent show" because they park everyone so close together and people just done care about keeping off the cars.
(wallet chains, keys, etc)


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

ooops... I actually have a garage Jonny. I couldn't afford a beater this winter, my apologizes


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

ahah! that clarifies it.
I thought crazyaboutrocs was volksaddict. 
all better now








ya know, I never saw yourrocco this winter. not even once. I was looking for it too.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I live about a mile from work. Never took it much father than that.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

lookin' really good Jonny!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

just checked out the new pics








looks awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me want a mr & mrs lee headliner even more


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_just checked out the new pics








looks awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me want a mr & mrs lee headliner even more

makes me want one for my renault


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
makes me want one for my renault










Woooo! A Fuego! hotness...but I don't think I've ever seen you on the road


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

you should totally check out his project thread on Maine vw scene.
good stuff








http://www.mainevwscene.com/fo...17609
I took it out for a drive around lake Auburn today, and I scraped all over the place. had my wife with me, who is pregnant, and when she asked me why I kept scraping I said its because shes fat. 
dont worry, she laughed. you just have to understand our dynamic really. 
Im gonna get this made as a sticker and put it on the rocco.
















Tory asked me why it sounded so awful when it scraped, I told her thats my "warning bell" telling me not to straddle the road crown.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_now I am having second thoughts. apparently the 80's cars are going to be about a quarter mile from the rest of the function. my parents call this the "scratch and dent show" because they park everyone so close together and people just done care about keeping off the cars.
(wallet chains, keys, etc)

That's not so good. I went to their site and sure enough, the 70's and 80's cars are even listed on the map.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

my parents went a couple years back, they said they didnt even know they Had an 80s second because there were too many cars. 
they said they got there at 6am and the line was two hours long to get in. by the time they got in they had to park in the outfield because the street rod section was totally overfull.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Woooo! A Fuego! hotness...but I don't think I've ever seen you on the road









that's because I've been searching for parts so it'll pass inspection.








3-4 weeks it should be on the road, legally. sitting in front of pleasant works(next to Rennen) in Brunswick right now


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Sam, you got any experience with taking photos of cars? I am looking for someone to do a photoshoot of the rocco.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
that's because I've been searching for parts so it'll pass inspection.








3-4 weeks it should be on the road, legally. sitting in front of pleasant works(next to Rennen) in Brunswick right now

Cool! I'll have to check it out! There's an 1984 Turbo in showroom condition up here that I've worked on before







The owner actually has numerous Fuego's but I don't think he'd ever part with even a tiny screw off any of them...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_my parents went a couple years back, they said they didnt even know they Had an 80s second because there were too many cars. 


I don't think it's ever NOT rained on that day in the last 5 years...


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Hey Sam, you got any experience with taking photos of cars? I am looking for someone to do a photoshoot of the rocco.

I've done a few photoshoots with private jets, I think I can handle a car.







I'm booked the next three weekends though.









_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Cool! I'll have to check it out! There's an 1984 Turbo in showroom condition up here that I've worked on before The owner actually has numerous Fuego's but I don't think he'd ever part with even a tiny screw off any of them...

It's back in my garage now, but I am planning on going to the Freeport car show with it. Maybe the owner of those fuegos will part with a few parts for another local fuego owner?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_
It's back in my garage now, but I am planning on going to the Freeport car show with it. Maybe the owner of those fuegos will part with a few parts for another local fuego owner? 

Call a friend of mine...Jeff Honings (207)882-7478. I spoke to him about it today and he might still have some things they can part with. He's probably your best source for any Fiat or Renault part in the northeast







If not the only source


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

*ahem*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Sorry, I was on a roll


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

it's OK








Hey Sam, do you have a flat rate for a photoshoot? some kind of monetary figure I could prepare for?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

does free work for you?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

hell yes!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

thank you for the interior pics, and your car is awsome.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

thanks!








here are a couple pics that were taken of her just the other day... FINALLY some pictures of my car that look GOOD.
(thanks Randy)


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

let us not forget my friend Scott(volksaddict) who brought out his rocco as well.








I think there was more sciroccos there than jettas..










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:57 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

got together with Randy Williams today and took about 350 shots of the rocco. 
took a ton of rolling shots and went to fort williams and raided the castle. defying the clearly displayed "no trespassing" and "keep vehicles off grass" signs.








here are a few samples.

























more to come...


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_got together with Randy Williams today and took about 350 shots of the rocco. 
took a ton of rolling shots and went to fort williams and raided the castle. defying the clearly displayed "no trespassing" and "keep vehicles off grass" signs.








here are a few samples.








more to come...


hot damn this is a great shot!! looking good jonny!


_Modified by vwsport16v1988 at 10:31 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks man, there is over 300 shots to pick through and some photoshoppping that needs to be done, but Ill have some more pics soon.


----------



## sciroccojunky (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

damn dude, your car is hot. Red that isn't faded is sick. Love the rims and such. My car is similar to yours minus the schmidt lips and white opposed to red. Can't wait to get my rims fixed up with some of those and some gold bolts. Can't decide if I want to stick with silver paint or go another route. 
Good work man.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojunky)*

ya know, I bet some really deep dish with white centers would look pretty sick on your white rocco..
has anyone seen this done?
its pretty risky color matching your wheels and it doesnt allways look good. as a friend of mine said it was like matching your shoes to your purse. - but sometimes it actually works.
edit: since this page lacks color:










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:19 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

actually it was my wife that said that.


----------



## sciroccojunky (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

my buddy Meister does powder coating and we did my fan shroud and ecu case and it is pretty close to alpine white. They both turned out really well. At the same time i took off a bunch of brackets and stuff and did those gloss black like my ac delete bracket. The other stuff is still pretty decent zinc coated so I didn't do those. I wanted to do the top base for the fuel distributor but it looks tricky to take apart. 
I thought about doing the barrels white when I get some stainless schmidt lips and gold bolts. Since the barrels will fit in Meisters oven I'll do them over there. He's got a sand blasting table too so I'll have final say on how their stripped. Can't decide tho if I want to send the barrels out to polish or powder coat them. i'll decide when I get some dough for the lips.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (sciroccojunky)*

paint 'em, I've heard BBS says no powdercoating (heat changes the metallurgy of the wheel and weakens it) I donno if this applies to the ones you've got, but best be on the safe side and at least call BBS and make sure before you throw 'em in an oven.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

ya know sam, I wonder how accurate that is. 
Ive seen them powder coated, and I think Justmats.co.uk does powder coating on all there refurbs, so I dont think the 4-500 degrees will screw with the wheels that much. Im no metalurgist tho and I dont know squat about alluminum. so I dont know.
it would be worth looking into more, thats for sure.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_ it would be worth looking into more, thats for sure. 

Exactly, best be on the safe side. Besides with paint, if you don't like the white be easier to strip it off and try something else.


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Let me bump this up for you Jonny. Glad you got her instead of me. I will always be jelious. But it's for her best interrest. She was going to be my daily/winter beater. Glad she found someone to love and care for her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Cyclopath)*

winter beater!!! glad I got her too








I still cant beleive this is my car..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

It sure has come a long way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

very nice build, these kind of cars are what make me keep the scirocco my favorite vw, one day i will own another


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

OMG this is one of the best scirocco that I have ever seen







is impressive all the work put it in this scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congratulation bro your car is really sick 
Regards.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dubmax)*

Finally got to see it in person, since it was painted. 
very very nice indeed!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

thanks guys








I took it too a car show in lisbon yesterday. the first annual 'vertical outlaws' show. it was a decent show with a good sized venue and a fairly small turnout of cars. the only complaint was that the classes were a bit confuising. they put my car in with the imports, along with a bunch of tuners since they didnt have a 'tuner class'. they also put a bunch of tuners in the 'best of the 90s' class. ultimately, I got beat by a car that looked like a grey version of the batmobile. HUGE body kit....









anyway. I have some more work to do under the hood before I can really be a contender. but I have plans for it coming soon.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

so as you know by now I got a custom headliner from Mr and Mrs Lee. all black, with red stitching at the seams and a matching shift boot to go with it. 
To show my thanks and support to all there hard work, I decided to get there company logo embroidered on my B pillar fabric.








here are the pics:
before:








windows out:








the back








aligning
















ready








B Pillar Install Kit








Done
























there you have it. I should have made it red and had it facing forward, and if I were Mr and Mrs Lee I would have the logo hidden behind the seatbelt so it would only show when you looked for it deliberately. ya know?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

wow man that looks awesome!! 
We've thought about hiding the logo somewhere, maybe on a tag of sorts. Not sure what we want to do yet, but we REALLY like what you've done!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Gorgeous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

looks awesome. now i want a shot of the scirocco heckblende


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

what? this old thing?








its for a MK1. no way to make it fiit on the mk2.
























I paid 100$ for the damned thing because the seller said it was for my car and I didnt know any better at the time.
wanna buy it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

That just looks sharp!!! (the logo that is) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

darn, that sucks. i thought it was a secret addition that had accidentally been left in a picture








headliner looks awesome....how hard it is to pop out those rear windows?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

its really easy. you just pull the rubber back along the B piller and the top. while gently pushing the window out. just moving back and forth all along the rubber gasket rolling it back over and over. eventuaLly you will start to get the whole gasket on the outside of the car. then you focus on getting the top corner on the outside and the top rounded part of the glass. once thats out you can just lift on the glass.
it took me about 3 minutes flat to get the window back in using a rope. and I was taking my time doing it solo.
if you look at the time stamps on the pics in *here* you can see. 27 minutes from the car being outside, clips all over the headliner,








to being inside clips off, and window installed 








just be really careful when you put the glass back in. Do not Press on the glass. let the rop do the work for you. if you press on the glass it will bind up and wreck the gasket.
if you look along the top of my window gasket on the inside, you can see where the it got torn during an install. that was the first time I installed the window in the car. 
I didnt make THAT mistake a second time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Honda4VW (Oct 20, 2004)

Scirroco is looking great!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Honda4VW)*

Thanks Chris


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

got a new addition to the rocco going in in the next couple days.
who wants to guess what it is?








I will give you a hint, a critical part of it is green, and has 17 teeth.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_got a new addition to the rocco going in in the next couple days.
who wants to guess what it is?








I will give you a hint, a critical part of it is green, and has 17 teeth.









Oooh ooooh, pick me!
Transmission? Green part is the release bearing cover, 17 teeth is one of the gears?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
I will give you a hint, a critical part of it is green, and has 17 teeth.










A person that looks like Mr. Green =>


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

you got it. the speedo gear is green. and that means, 4.25 final drive baby!








a while back I followed brokes guide and built a killer tranny for my rallycross car. I have since given up on that hobby, and I am pulling parts off of it for the rocco. among them is that tranny I built, a euro intake cam, and some other stuff here and there. 
(which reminds me, how easy is it to swap a cam?)
anyway, heres a chart of the gears and corresponding road speeds that this transmission will provide:








as you can see, the lower gears are all considerably lower than a stock 2y(2y and stock rocco 9a are geared the same) with 4th being an awesome passsing gear, but 5th gear has a higher cruising speed than stock, so when Im cruising along on the highway my rpms wont be quite so high. when driving the GTI with this trans, I found that I could easily skip 1st gear all together, and the gtis 2.0 16v had more than enough power to light em up in second. 
I also will be dropping in the solid disc 6 point clutch for some added snag


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

your car is just WOW thats all i can say is WOW







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zero1268 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (A3VRSIX)*

how hard was it to put the headliner in? I want to buy one from Mr.Lee soon.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (zero1268)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero1268* »_how hard was it to put the headliner in? I want to buy one from Mr.Lee soon.

ginster86roc to the rescue! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3232367
what ever happened to ginster anyways?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (zero1268)*

it was really easy once I got those clips and the right glue. dont waste your time with anything less than real 'spray on headliner adhesive" its stronger than steel.








mask and spray both surfaces, allow a moment or two for it to set up, then stretched and attach. use the clips to hold it all in place. 
have someone to stand by and take a million pictures.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Could you show the trick with the string to put the rear windows back in? I have no worries getting the windows out, its the putting them back in that gets me







and as always your car is continuing to put me in aw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_you got it. the speedo gear is green. and that means, 4.25 final drive baby!









Sweetness. I thought going from the 3.67 to 3.94 FD was the hot ticket, but 4.25 is awesome.
I'm j right now.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Ive got another trans with a 3.94 in it too. but I figured why not go with the 4.25? ya know?
just that ring and pinion can fetch about 800$ new


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_just that ring and pinion can fetch about 800$ new









woa


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
woa









tis true...
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=50


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

transmission and clutch went in today and its allback together. Tons of torque, lots of shifting in city. but that fifth gear is NICE.








Im tempted to tear it apart and change the 4th and 5th gears to even taller ones


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

cleaned up the engine bay some over the past couple days.. cleaned up the underside of my hood and finally installed new insulation stuff in there. looks a MILLION times better.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

p.s. I bought the material for the hood at a car stereo store. its the stuff they use to wrap speaker cabinets with. cost me 5$ a yard. 
I made a pattern with a sheet of old plastic and then cut the peices to fit. I used heavy duty 3m adhesive, (comes in a big can and actually says right on it that its for automotive underhood insulation pads)
after masking the hell out of everything, I applied three coats on both surfaces and let them set up for 5-10 minutes before attaching them. 
they seem to be on there really well.
one more thing, I did double check the flamability of the material. I used a torch on it and I couldnt get it to ignight, so I think Im OK. it would just melt when it got really hot. 
anyone want a copy of the pattern?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
anyone want a copy of the pattern? 

I do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That will come in very handy when I install my replacement hood!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Jonny, will I be seeing the car Sunday?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

you sure will Sam. Ill be there with bells on. 
anyone else going to the windsor show?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Congrats on your shiny new trophy! too bad they didn't do best paint best interior because of the rain.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

yeah thanks. too bad no one showed up tho.. it was an empty victory.








oh well.
I still took first. 








at least I didnt lose to a batmobile..


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Sorry Jonny. Just had to do it. You did beat out that other guy.







Car was friggin amazing. You did a wicked good job bringing her back to life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Cyclopath)*

hahaha.
now THATS the one I was looking for.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

so its been a while since Ive updated this. I have a handful of pending projects to complete and a lack of funds to finish them off.
right now I have finished building my megasquirt ECU and the only thing holding me back is the FPR and all of the fittings and hoses to hook it all up. I need about 300$ to complete the job the way I want to.
also, I recently finished rebuilding a 2.0l 9a block. all new bearings and fasteners and gaskets and whatnot, I even turned down my intermediate shaft on the lathe since I had it out. thats waiting to go in as well, but I want to do that after I get the megasquirt in and working, so I can tear it all out and respray the engine bay and clean it up really nice.
next up: since I wasnt 100% satisfied with the color of my redone interior, I have been on the lookout for a complete, _somewhat good condition _interior to tear apart and redo in all black. the seats that I have are awesome, but the red just isnt a perfect match for the tornado red on the body. it was close enough in some lighting, but too far off in others. I think this interior would look perfect in a silver or black car tho. And so, I got a call from a friend today who hooked me up with a complete set of seats and door cards. they are in decent shape. the vynil is torn in a couple places on the bolsters, but all the foam is good. My intention is to redo these in black and then sell my red interior.... maybe even get enough cash to finish my other projects... 

so I want to say Thanks to Tony for the great hookup today, but I ask you to warn me next time you park your parts car in a poison ivy patch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

wow, I am really paying for this interior. the poison ivy is all over my legs and making a big mess.
I should have wore long pants or something. oh well.
I took a couple hits of benedril to stop the itching, and now I am totally dozing off..








I got started on the seats. I picked up the heaviest vinyl they had at joannes fabrics, and replaced the drivers side bolsters with it. this stuff is really heavy!
next up, I repaired the lower bolster foam for the drivers side. it was falling apart there and it tore through the middle. I used scraps of vinyl and ultra suede to get the thing to hold together better. I think it will last a long time. I gotta send out a couple peices of fabric to the stitcher to get the scirocco logo embroiderd on them for the seat backs.
come to think of it, should I add the text to the rear seat backs too? 

the drivers side upper seat bolster is prety haggard. does anyone know where they sell liquid foam? the kind that really reselmbles the foam on the bolsters?
_Edited for spelling and drowsy typographical sloppiness.














_



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:29 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Dude, I'm SO allergic to poison ivy it's incredible. I have a 1/2 full prescription at the house at all times in case I get it. It spreads like wild fire.
chill out, eat ice cream! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

yeah its pretty nasty. the benedryl is helping with the itch, and I have an 'after bite' stick that Im using occasionaly. I am having a hard time stayin awake at work tho. heh.
so what do you think? should I embroider the scirocco text on the back sears as well as the fronts?


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:49 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd say leave the back seats, but that's me. Maybe you could do "16v" on the rear seats?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (mr lee)*

ya know I've never had the pleasure of dealing with poison ivy either that or I don't react to it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Now I really wish I was still in Maine! I'd be all over your seats!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

they say most people arent 'allergic' to it right away. you dont usually get it the first time you are exposed to it.
poison ivy is one of thoise things you build an intolerance to, instead of a tolerance to. evewry time I get it, its worse and worse. this time I got an infection so bad I am almost ready to go to the hospital.
my llegs and ankles have swollen up so bad Im concerned about my healf.
I have a rash all over my body. on my lower legs are the worst, but its also showing up in random placesd all over my body, (including my more sensitive parts)
I even have it on my face.
it was worth it tho. my interior is about half way completed


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Aww, sorry to hear that *ouch* I wish you a speedy recovery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

so I went to North Conway New Hampshire today for a car show. Took second place in the "import sports cars" class out of 12-14 cars. including a 2001 aston martin Vantage, three porsches, a couple jags and some others. the car that took first was an immaculate Austin Healy convertible... (no way I could have beat that)
I had a lot of poeople checking out the car. probably 20 people I talked to said they used to have one, or knew someone who did and they allways wanted one. 
had almost as many people come up to me asking me what the hell a scirocco was. they had no recolection that vw ever made such a car.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I had a lot of poeople checking out the car. probably 20 people I talked to said they used to have one, or knew someone who did and they allways wanted one. 
had almost as many people come up to me asking me what the hell a scirocco was. they had no recolection that vw ever made such a car.









Same general reaction to the Ghia at a non-VW event. With the occational 'hey sweet Porsche!'


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Aww, sorry to hear that *ouch* I wish you a speedy recovery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I wished for a speedy recovery too, but alas it wasnt in the cards. the rash has been getting worse and worse, till I was about ready to go to the ER. I finally went to the doctors this morning and got prescriptions for steroids and antibiotics. 
FUN
Pics to follow:

P.s. Tony, if you are reading this, I hope you got poison ivy too.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

as promised, here are the pics of my poison ivy.








































and heres me working on my new seats.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

*ouch* That hurts








The only positive here...it will get better.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that sucks man.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*

wooo! steroids and antibiotics make poison ivy better. 
mental note: next time I get poison ivy, Im not gonna wait over a week before I see a doctor.


----------



## Red Roccit (Jul 17, 2008)

dude... You're car is freakin' sweet. I'm doing my 88 t-red this winter. I was wondering if you could help me out with some more info on the rear clip for the sunroof motor cover?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

of course I could. what do you want to know?


----------



## Red Roccit (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I understand the +clip point at the front (it's the hole for the factory dome light), but where did you anchor it in the back?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Red Roccit)*

ahh, good question. I started to try to explain, but my pics are all pretty bad so i decided to sketch up a little diagram.
compare this drawing with the two pictures below it to get an idea of how I did this. if you have one of these motors in hand it might make more sense.
I apologize for not having any better pics. 
let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Red Roccit)*

woohoo!
got my seats all finished. now all I need to do is cover the door cards.
who wants to buy a set of rocco seats with red inserts?? they are mint, and come with door cards too. 


























these would look absolutely sick in a black rocco, and pretty sweet in a silver one.... they just didnt look good in my LY3D rocco.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

beautiful rocco! went thru this thread twice today and it puts me another step closer to get a rocco. it prolly won't happen tho unless i get rid of my mk2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Your door cards have the power window switches though right? How difficult would it be for me to transfer the inserts to my door cards?
Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

that's a good question, and I was going to mention that the door cards I would include in the deal would actually be manual. the set in the pics is heavily modified for my speakers and stuff. plus I don't like how the covering came out, so I intend to redo them better.
to summarize, the included cards will be better, and for manual windows.








I am thinking 600$ plus shipping. youve seen them in person... think they are worth that?
edit for page ownage color insertion:











_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:46 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Well, shipping would be crazy, I can probably get Kelly to pick them up for me








Price wise...lets just say they would have to be a christmas present







I do realize you have a LOT of time in them.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I was thinking the shipping would be around 150$... but I could be way off.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I was thinking the shipping would be around 150$... but I could be way off.


Yeah, shipping the whole set you would probably have to do via freight and I only have the going rate for a hood, which is $75, makes sense that it would be at the very least twice as much...
But do you have an email addy I can contact you off-forum regarding this? IM doesn't work at work











Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

sure thing. jdresser at 256k.net


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

You've got mail!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

got a nice little sumthin sumthin in my mail today, Courtesty of the lovely Mrs Lee. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

check this out:








I just love the finishing touches
















...and the contents...
























Before, when all I had was the shift boot. (also totally awesome)








After: _and some more pics of different angles just because._
























in the previous pics, I had installed the boot over the plastic part that usually covers the ugly ebrake mechanicals. in these next pics I rremoved that and installed the boot without it. I wanted to see what would work better and I still havent decided. 
























the boot fits well and looks amazing. its a perfect fit and I love it. the only problem I have with it, is my own cars falt, and not the boots. 
Since my ebrakes dont really work all that well. (one of the calipers is broke) the ebrake return spring doenst pull down all that well on the brake lever, so the lever lifts up a little with this boot on, and when I start the car the vibration makes it lift up and my brake warning light comes on. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I am going to spend some more time on trying to figure out the best way to fit this. and since I have a set of mk4 rear calipers to go on the car soon, Ill have my ebrake problem resolved too.








So anyway, thanks a ton to Mr and Mrs lee. you guys rock!











_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 2:48 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

nice! 
new seats look good too


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Thanks man.. sorry it took 2 months to get it to you















I test fit it on my car before shipping... Looks great!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Thanks man.. sorry it took 2 months to get it to you
















Man with customer support like that I will never order anything from you

































































I kid I kid
one day I will install that awesome headliner


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Man with customer support like that I will never order anything from you

































































I kid I kid
one day I will install that awesome headliner 

hahah .. we don't claim to be perfect. In fact, I screwed up someone's order this past week and have to send him a new one.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

no problem man. I knew you would get around to it eventually. _(and for the price I could afford to wait a while)







_


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_...and the contents...










WOW!! They sent you a cat?!?!? They must really like you.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i am glad to see that duck i sent you has made it into yet another update post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big ups to tweedledub (mr and mrs lee) i love my shift boot and ebrake cover. cant wait to see my headliner







, not really looking forward to the install though


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (frd206)*

that duck goes everywhere the rocco goes. he sits on my dash over on the left.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

hahah.. that's hilarious


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_that duck goes everywhere the rocco goes. he sits on my dash over on the left.










awesome. you need to come to cincy and get a real duck though


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

That interior looks fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Thanks... it looks 100 times better in person tho. Im hoping someone will take some better pics of it this sunday.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

awesome build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you're definitely an inspiration and motivation to getting my rocco lookin' half as good as yours.
wish you were out here in cali.
i'd love to meet you and your rocco in person.


----------



## ShaggySheldon (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

nice seats, i need to re upholster mine... any advice on how?


----------



## sciroccoslegato (Dec 3, 2008)

I love your ride men way in better shape then mine, the work you've done on it is great!!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccoslegato)*

PROGRESS:
Moved my washer bottle to the back today.
actually, I just ran a hose to the one in the rear. then I threw out the one from the front. 
before I finally decided not to replace my rear wiper, I had purchased a two-way washer pump from GAP. I had intended to rework the wiring so the switch worked the pump both ways. but since I no longer have a rear wiper, I no longer need the rear washer jet. so I just swapped the pumps single output over to the new hose. 
I ran the hose through the body to the hole under the rear seat, then over to the middle and up through the center. I ran up up behind the dash, and then out through an already drilled hole into the rain tray on the drivers side. the washer jets in the hood have a tube coming out of them that actually points toward the drivers side, opposite of the washer bottle locations. now where I have the hose coming out is actually a better spot for them. 
the megasquirt project is well under way. I have been keeping a separate thread for that, but I will be posting some stuff in here as that progresses.
to sum up, I have pulled the motor, and I am in the process of shaving the engine bay. I am hoping my father can get a free weekend to help me paint it. 
as it stands, every single wire under the hood and into the fuse box has been pulled. it is all sitting in a pile on the floor of my garage.








Since I am shaving the bay, I want all the wiring hidden and I will be making an entire new wiring harness for it. should be rrreally fun.
got the motor out to make way for the freshly rebuild 2.0 block.








cleaned it up a bit, but still got a long way to go.








I will be relocating my battery to the back, and replacing my coolant bottle and PS tank with nice new aluminum Canton performance bottles. (240$ worth)
its getting ridiculous how much money I am spending on this..








anyway. here is me.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

has anyone notched a rocco frame before?
I got some rubbage going on I need to address while I have the engine out. 
how about bags? anyone run a rocco on bags before?


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 4:07 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
WOW!! They sent you a cat?!?!? They must really like you.















 
Does that cat have a swiss army knife? It's an assassin








as for the rest of the thread.. speechless.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (16v_Scoooby_Snack)*

I had to scroll back to figure out what you were talking about. my swiss looks like its sticking out of my cats neck.








shes a cool cat. follows me around everywhere.
here she is again:









p.s. thanks for the compliment


----------



## gt40mkiv (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_has anyone notched a rocco frame before?
I got some rubbage going on I need to address while I have the engine out. 
how about bags? anyone run a rocco on bags before?

_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 4:07 PM 3-5-2009_

Awesome car. I've watched its development since day one. Really great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as notching the frame, I'm not sure what kind of rubbing you have. But we Fox brethren have issues with exhaust manifolds. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (gt40mkiv)*

well, the notch is only to clearance the passenger side drive shaft since that is the one that rubs. (crashes)
my exhaust wont be affected.
stay tuned to the thread for more pics once I get my engine bay all fancied up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## El Scirocco (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Always figured it could be done!!! TO thee I bid many, many virtual beers!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (El Scirocco)*

WOOHOO! My father called me up and asked if this weekend would be good to work on the rocco. I said yes.








He will be coming up to pick up the shell friday morning. he wants to have it in and out for sunday afternoon so he can get back to work on the vette on monday. 
on the todo list: filling holes, shaving the lumps and covering up some unsightly spots. I still havent figured out how I will be running the wiring. wether I will go under, or through the drivers side frame rail, I dont know yet. 
Ill post nightly with pics of progress


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

change of plans: we are moving up the schedule. he is coming to pick it up this afternoon


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

watching


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (DrFraserCrane)*

Dad just left with the rocco. I snapped a couple pics








I cranked up the coils and slapped my rally gravels on it to keep my RM's out of harms way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Jesus built my hot rod...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

so yesterday we started in on the engine bay with lots of grinding, and welding to fill holes and stuff. I worked on it till 9:45 pm before calling it a say. 
for some reason, VW puts a LOT of ugly holes in places where you cant fit a grinder to smooth out the plug welds...








we used a rasp in those tight spots with adequate success. 
here is the two pics from yesterday with my moms camera before it died. lol
















in the second pic you can see my father welding a bracket to hold the canton water bottle I will be using. it is a bit much, but it should look OK when its all done.


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

nice nice nice, i bet it'll be done in time for dustoff, i'm pumped to see the outcome


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Page ownage!
Todays progress included about 40 applications of bondo and 9 hours of sanding. my hands ache and I am completely exhausted. My ears are STILL ringing from all the grinding I did yesterday. imy sinuses are all plugged up from all the dust. I dont know how my father does it.
we got the frame notched today too. that went amazingly well. 
here are some pics.

























here are some pics of the frame nothcing process. 
















































Ill post more pics of that when it is all done and painted.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Oh, I forgot a couple shots.
heres the engine all masked up. you can see which firewall holes I covered up, and which ones I left open. 
I left my fuel lines and brake lines installed and just masked them over Ill have to do some careful bending to get them right when we are through.
















now that we have the primer layed down we have to wait till tomorrow to sand it down. *groan*
I hate waiting, but I AM totally wiped.
It will be painted tomorrow, put back together monday and loaded onto a truck to get it home where I will commence the rebuild. 












_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 7:09 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Damn, that's some good bodywork. I wasn't sure what you were doing till I looked back some. Quite the project!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

That will be exceedingly pretty when it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work.
Your Dad has a legendary beard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

hah. yes he does. has had that as long as I can remember.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

sanding.....
more sanding....
more sanding...
more sanding.....

you get the idea?

we did get past the sanding tho, and layed down some sealer, then three coats of ly3d. we are taking a short break while that sets up and then we will be putting down two coats of clear. 
Ill post more pics later


----------



## zero1268 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I have to say this is the best thread on the tex! Cant wait to see this finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

wow, amazing work and dedication. i'm glad i stumbled in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 26, 2008)

wow I really love this car


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Panzerfaust)*

thanks guys. we got two coats of clear on and turned the thermostat up for the night to set it up. 
as promised, here are the pics.
first, heres one more pic of the frame notch since I hadnt posted one from this angle. I apologize for the grubby fender well. I plan on coating them with black stone guard so I hadnt botherd to clean them yet.








here is the bay after the coat of primer, with a light dusting of black spray paint over it to help identify which areas still need sanding. - you have to sand every square inch of primer, so the "dusting" covers the entire bay.
















here it is after a few hours of sanding....








next up was a coat of sealing primer: thankfully, we didnt have to sand this one!

















while that set up for a bit we mixed up a half pint of ly3d.









here it is after one coat of base:








here it is after 2








and three...








heres my dad spraying on the clear. the only way he could get all the nooks and crannies was to get in the engine bay and spray from there. 








and here it is after two coats of clear:









here is a couple pics of the fabbing done on the drivers side.
















anyway, baby's cryin so thats all for now.








hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn, this is definitely one of the threads that's inspiring my build.
Ask your dad how much he'd want to give my car a fresh coat of paint


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*

a LOT. in fact, he says "if you have to ask, you cant afford it."
he usually takes things like this:








and does total restorations with end results like these:
























































heres one he built for himself for fun.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

rocco is pimp dude i know im late to the pahty
















BTW what is the boxed in strut housing for on the drivers side....???


_Modified by FLATBLACKMK2 at 9:26 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

that box is a platform to hold my new coolant expansion bottle which turned out to be a bit larger than I had expected. thats also may be where I will be mounting the fuel pressure regulator. I dont know yet honestly.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_that box is a platform to hold my new coolant expansion bottle which turned out to be a bit larger than I had expected. thats also may be where I will be mounting the fuel pressure regulator. I dont know yet honestly.

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick dude btw your dads beard rockz....hey thats whut i figured or it was some secret fluid container built into the housing w/ the cap hidden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

I actually considered that. but we didnt have any way to seal it up inside to protect it from rust. 
I got the car home today and I will be tearing into it tomorrow. I need to clean out my wheel wells and stuff and spray them with some stone and rock guard. Then Ill probably clean up the control arms and rattle can them black. My power steering rack is still covered in grease and stuff so I need to give that some real TLC. 
and from here on out, its going to be one thing after another.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

do want
dont forget to measure that gap for me when you get it home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_

Jesus built my hot rod...
[IMG]http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/engine/loading_it_up3.jpg


Dude, that is a awesome beard!!!!!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (notldubber)*

yep. Dads a wild man.
here he is on his chopper.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_









Baddest. Frame. Notch. Ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_yep. Dads a wild man.
here he is on his chopper.










Looks like that thing is built to do some wheelies. Cool beans. Nice build BTW


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*









Lickable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zero1268 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (notldubber)*

Haha your dad reminds me of my dad. Hes got a crazy beard like that right now, hes an awesome painter. Hes doing my car in the next month or two. Crazy old gang biker.
back in 1985:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

The Scirocco Forum Father of the Year award goes to...... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
The car looks great Johnny! I jumped into the thread late but am impressed with all that you guys have accomplished.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Scirocco Forum Father of the Year award goes to...... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
The car looks great Johnny! I jumped into the thread late but am impressed with all that you guys have accomplished.

ya know, all this talk of awesome dads brings up something I have been mulling over in my head for a few days now. My father wouldnt accept monetary compensation for the work he did this weekend. - at least when he painted the body I was able to pay him for all the materials. but this time he even went so far as to buy another pint of ly3d, some sheet metal, seam sealer, primers and clears and so on, not to mention trailering the car 45 minutes from my house to his and back... and when I asked him to write me up a bill he said "no". I thanked him as graiciously as I could, but I need something else to show him how appreciative I am of him. 
so the question is what could I do to show him my gratitude?








as I think about what Paul just said, I am thinking of making a "father of the year trophy" or something. I could make something out of some old rocco parts with a nice plaque on it maybe...








it might seem kind of silly coming from a 34 year old step son, but it could still get the point accross.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I'm reminded of this:http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en
"Now think about your Dad! What's your Dad like? I wanna meet that Dad!"










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 1:04 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
ya know, all this talk of awesome dads brings up something I have been mulling over in my head for a few days now. My father wouldnt accept monetary compensation for the work he did this weekend. - at least when he painted the body I was able to pay him for all the materials. but this time he even went so far as to buy another pint of ly3d, some sheet metal, seam sealer, primers and clears and so on, not to mention trailering the car 45 minutes from my house to his and back... and when I asked him to write me up a bill he said "no". I thanked him as graiciously as I could, but I need something else to show him how appreciative I am of him. 
so the question is what could I do to show him my gratitude?








as I think about what Paul just said, I am thinking of making a "father of the year trophy" or something. I could make something out of some old rocco parts with a nice plaque on it maybe...








it might seem kind of silly coming from a 34 year old step son, but it could still get the point accross.









You take them somewhere sick for dinner. Like hooters, or the strippers!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

had a couple hours of sun after work today and an extra set of hands, so we got the fender wells all washed out and sprayed with stone and rock guard. slapped a new power steering boot and reinstalled the rack. now I can move it in and out of the garage without the wheels turning out in opposite directions..


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Finally bought a powdercoating setup and it was delivered today. pretty nice quality and for the price I couldnt go wrong. I got a few colors of powder, but mostly I will be using a two stage chrome and a satin black. anyone know if you can bake an alternator at 400F for a half our whithout melting the skin off the windings?








anyway. I should be powder coating like a mad man this weekend. wish me luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Looking good Jon. Maybe someday you can come help me shave mine. It's a bit cluttered with all that motor crammed in there and all.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*



JonnyPhenomenon said:


> thanks guys. we got two coats of clear on and turned the thermostat up for the night to set it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

you really shouldnt do that. it is extremely hard on the CV joints to slam the frame like that. get it notched, it was easy.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Hey Loke, you remember that oven I had out in the garage? well I finally hooked it up. 
- and here is why:









I finally picked up that powder coating rig from eastwood that Ive been meaning to for so long. I got a bunch of colors with it too. Chrome, Clear, White, Yellow, Red, Gloss black and Satin black. I plan on powder coating a bunch of stuff tomorrow to test it out before we coat my friends wheels. My plan is to powder coat pretty much everything under the hood. heh. 

here is a couple pics of the chip chart.


















_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 10:51 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_you really shouldnt do that. it is extremely hard on the CV joints to slam the frame like that. get it notched, it was easy.

Oh yeah! my buddies were actually on me about that, and since business at the Body Shop i work at is REALLY SLOW







i might actually get a chance to bring my car and work on it 


_Modified by 84iroc at 8:24 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (84iroc)*

woooo! made some progress this weekend. Ive been powder coating and painting parts left and right, and slow but sure installing things into the car. I got the brake booster back in and the new lines made, and my FPR mounted with hoses run to it. I still want to redor one of the hoses because it was too short, but Ill deal with that later. 
here are some pics so far:
this morning...








tonight...

























doesnt look like I got much done, but it was a lot of work. I also got the head installed into the 2.0 block. that was a pain because the arp head studs require a half inch 12 point deep socket for a 3/8" drive. I didnt have any 12 pointers that size so I had to drive back and forth to the school twice for one.
no pics of the motor just yet, but Ill try asnd take more tomorrow. 

I also started running the AC lined back in, and then I broke the sensor fitting off the short piece of pipe that goes between the dryer and the condenser.







- does anyone happen to have one of these kicking aorund?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Road Boss)*

When your done with yours I'm next. When do you want me to drop it off.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_When your done with yours I'm next. When do you want me to drop it off.









hah! when I am done with this, I will probably never want to look at another rocco.









especially considering how much money I have sunk into it. In fact, I just dropped another 240 on it. I got a flexalite dual low pro fan (#365) and a 25 psi coolant bottle cap among some other things. hope that stuff will get here quick..
I Still need an intake tube and filter.... I might just modify the GTI tube I have and get a K&N filter for it, but I dont know... 
it has been suggested that I use a honda intake kit like this:








....but I dont like the hose sticking out of the top over the timing belt. why cant they just make something exactly how *I want it*?



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 2:51 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

what a day! I spent 7 hours on it tonight and it doesnt even look like I did anything..

I powder coated some more parts, like the valve cover. I powdered it satin black and then sanded off the "ribs" and polished them smooth. I am not very happy with the satin black tho. it looks like it has a faint brown tint to it now that I have it on a large flat area. I am hoping once it is installed in the car and viewed in the sun it wont look that way.








other than that, lets see... I got the clutch all installed and primed the oil pump, installed the timing belt and timed it... 
on a side note... I realized all the hose clamps I ordered from GAP were too big...







Now Ill have to order a bunch of smaller ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Oh yeah, and the FUN part of today, I installed the clutch plate, clutch disk and flywheel and proceeded to install the transmission. since all the bolt holes had been crossthreaded by someone trying to mount the block to the engine stand with standard bolts, I had to geta tap and chase all the threads. once I got the holes all cleaned up I bolted up the transmission and then I lifted on the clutch arm about 3 inches.
OOPS. I forgot to install the thrust plate.








so I had to take it all back apart.









anyways, pics tomorrow of the valve cover installed. hopefully!


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

I finally took some of the pics off my phone that I took the other day for some thread contributions Jon, haha.
A setback:








Some progress:








And the G spot:


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

my Flexalite fan arrived today. it is much smaller than I expected. not a deal breaker, but whatever. at least it will give me more room in there. 
progress was made today and I almost got the motor in. bt at almost 3am there was no one available to help me. 
- I will say that I think I will have to take the transmission off again before I install it. I was hoping to install it all as one piece.









here are some pics...
























































































this didnt come out right the first time, so I had to do it again.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

You crazy bastard staying up until 3am. Definitely making some serious progress, when this is all said and done it will be so worth it this site deserves some start up videos and maybe a few in car runs


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

is yout tranny sandblasted, painted, or powdercoated? Either way it looks GREAT!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
its proved to be kind of a pain in the ass, but money is money and I havent got a lot of it.
-----------------------
another day and a lot of progress. my father DA'd the entire car today while I was at work. by the time I got here at 5:30 he had thrown in the towel for the day and I went to work on filling holes and fabricating stuff.
since we hacked the bumpers so short we had to cut off the tow hooks, and that left a gaping hole in the body panels. 
everything below the black line would show beneath the bumper:








and since the bumpers would be pulled in and raised up, these holes would be a lot more visible from behind.








I couldnt plastic weld the body panels because the plastic was not the "melting" kind. bumpers were TEO, but the body bits are all some other kind. thankfully, this is the kind that the plastic repair stuff sticks to best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








a little bit of that stuff and the hole was patched right up.
















I used up all my plastic repair so tomorrow I have to get some more so I can finish filling in the cavity left in the side skirts now that my bumpers are so much higher. whos effing idea was it to put that there anyway? it never looks right...








at least I got the left side done
















anyway. tomorrow I get up at 5am and get to work on the car till about noon. then I have to drive home and get ready for work till 9. 
why am I still up?
That looks good man,Perfect for the euro type vallance.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

the tranny is painted with the high temp silver. it goes on funny tho and looks a little too twinky for my taste, but hopefully when it is all installed finished it will look good. - otherwise Im ripping it out again and respraying it low gloss black.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

how and what did you do to prep the tranny before paint? I guess sand/soda blasting it would make it look nearly the same as yours does right now.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

it was a while back but I think all I did was I washed it really good with simple green, and a scrub brush. I might have sprayed it with engine degreaser... uh... and maybe washed it again with laquer thinner in a spray bottle... 
then I just primed it and painted it. 
p.s. the motor went in this morning thanks to Mr Honda for helping me out. I still need to align the motor mounts and whatnot, but I had to put it away so I could go to work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 










Oh yeah, in case anyone hasnt noticed yet, the valve cover is not SUPPOSED to be brown. that is what "satin black" powder coat came out to look like. I am NOT happy with it. the brake booster next to it was rattle canned low gloss engine enamel, and its 10 times blacker than the valve cover. I am tempted to blast off the PC and rattle can it black.










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 5:47 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Jonny, did you paint or powdercoat your A/C lines? I was wondering if the hose itself could stand up to being in the oven to bake the hard lines whilst powdercoating? If not, did you just use high temp rattlecan paint?
The A/C is on my list of things to do this summer...


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)

What a great build man, good job seriously!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

To answer your question: No, those are just rattle canned. (duplicolor high temp low gloss black)
Anything rubber or plastic would totally cook at the 400 degree curing temps for powder. I found this out the hard way when I powder coated my friends wheel and the hub centering ring was still inside it.








made some more progress tonight. got the motor all aligned and bolted up. the manifold was the worst part. I have a Eurosportacc 4-2-1 race header, and it is a peice of crap. I dont know how they live with themselves while sending out garbage like this. 
let me explain the problem here:
first of all, the header was on the car when I got it, and it had a broken stud so it leaked out around the header on the drivers side. no biggie. I assumed previous owner was careless and didnt bother doing the studs right. but after I pulled the old motor and got the manifold off the car I relised that the craftsmanship of the manifold was totally subpar. 
the problem was that the tubes were weleded onto the flange from the inside. not usually an issue if done right. but in this case the welds were actually sticking out so far that they were preventing the flange from mating with the gasket.
my guess is the previous owner broke the stud because he was trying to get the manifold on tight enough to seal it up. I used new studs and tightened them up as much as I dared but I dont think it will seal. as it stands now the flange is considerably bent and twisted where I had to tighten one side so much more than the other to get it to press flat. I am worried the bolts will strip out my head. if that happens I might actually scream and kill someone. 
if anyone from eurosport is reading this, I have two words for you:
"Quality Control"
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (all three of these thumbs are unhappy with this header)
this is what I have: (dont buy it)


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

oh yeah. another kick in the pants tonight when I realised that the intake manifold I spent so much time preppring for the car will not fit. 
the GTI intame manifold and throttle body will not clear my strut bar. not the end of the world, sure. but I mounted the strut bar and torqued it up. I could hear the paint scratching under it. if I take it off now I will certainly find it all marred up beneath.








anyway. 
heres the motor and strut bar








here is the intake mani that wont work.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

This car is looking great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am not sure about the Flex fans. Here is another option for the radiator which might even give you extra HP.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://kalecoauto.com/index.ph...id=35


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Wow, I haave the Mk1 race header and I'm nothing but happy with it. 
Not that you should have to, but can you take the flange to a belt sander and flatten it?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I considered it, but as it is, it is already in the car and installed. maybe its just spite, but I dont want to have to remove it to "fix" a part that should be perfect from the factory. 

oh well. I delt with a leaky manifold for this long already, Im sure I will be fine.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

got the power steering all installed yesterday. used that other alluminum bottle I got from Canton Performance for the PS overflow. I had to modify it a bit and build a bracket so I could mount it up under the passenger side blinker. 
no pics yet of it installed, but here is the bottle:








also got the AC installed, but I stil need to pull a vacccum on it to check for leaks. 

Hopefully Ill think to take more pics today.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Very nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice build how did you pull your axles out?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*

Looking good, but sucks about the manifold though.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I got wednesday night off im coming over to help out


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (apexT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubs16vrocco* »_very nice build how did you pull your axles out?

how did I pull my axles out? I am not sure what you mean.. there are 6 "triple square" bolts on each drive flange to CV, and one big fat nut on the end going through the hub. I havent got around to reinstalling them yet.









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Looking good, but sucks about the manifold though.

thanks man.









_Quote, originally posted by *apexT* »_I got wednesday night off im coming over to help out 

right on bro. hopefully it will be running by them. hahhahahahh
no seriously... 

anyway, doesnt feel like I got much accomplished today. I got the flexalite fan installed, as well as the alternator... Oh yeah, I found out that purple stuff disolves alluminum. I dropped my dirty throttle body in the bucket of purple stuff the toher day and forgot about it. when I fished it out today it was covered in these nasty white crystals. I tried cleaning it up, but it was too far gone. 
so I took apart two different TB's, the one I melted had some parts I needed on the TB with the throttle position sensor. since the stock TB was drivers side mounted, and the TB with sensor was PS mounted, the track for the cable was wrong. it took some heavy modification to both the body and the attachments to make it work, but I am happy with the result. 
no pics because my wife took the camera with her to some baby shower.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Jonny,
As you know I've been talking to you through PM on here, and I've been keeping my eye on your thread for the last few week and boy is your car coming along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After bouncing back a few pages I did notice a few things that left me wondering . . . Did you plate in the PS like the DS?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Nice work.. Looks great


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_is yout tranny sandblasted, painted, or powdercoated? Either way it looks GREAT!

If you blast/powdercoat it, sand gets into everything, and all of the bearings need replacing as well. I did mine, and it's silver as well, and I thought it was too bright, but it loks fine in. I'm guessing it will look gorgeous installed. Lickable engine bay you're gonna have there sir!


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_ I have a Eurosportacc 4-2-1 race header, and it is a peice of crap. I dont know how they live with themselves while sending out garbage like this. 


IMHO, Eurosport is like the Pepboy junk of the VW world. Only thing worse is people who rock EuroSport stickers on their cars like their proud of it. Used to see that around Lewiston all the time.







Maybe I'll buy you Techtonics Tuning header for Christmas or something. Of course you just turbo it and get rid of those headers all together.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Loke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Jonny,
As you know I've been talking to you through PM on here, and I've been keeping my eye on your thread for the last few week and boy is your car coming along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After bouncing back a few pages I did notice a few things that left me wondering . . . Did you plate in the PS like the DS? 


No, I didnt. I would have liked to, but I wasnt willing to give up my AC and the dryer is over there as well as some AC lines. if I can find a good place to get custom lined made, I will do something better over there, butfor now it is just cleaned up a bit. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Nice work.. Looks great

thanks man









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If you blast/powdercoat it, sand gets into everything, and all of the bearings need replacing as well. I did mine, and it's silver as well, and I thought it was too bright, but it loks fine in. I'm guessing it will look gorgeous installed. Lickable engine bay you're gonna have there sir!









that is true.. I sand blasted my intake manifolds and they were FULL of sand. it just clung to the inside like crazy. there was so much sand I had a hell of a time cleaning it out. cramming wads of rags in there and trying to scrub it all loose. NOT fun. next time I sand blast Im going to mask up everything I dont want to clean sand out of. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Loke* »_
IMHO, Eurosport is like the Pepboy junk of the VW world. Only thing worse is people who rock EuroSport stickers on their cars like their proud of it. Used to see that around Lewiston all the time.







Maybe I'll buy you Techtonics Tuning header for Christmas or something. Of course you just turbo it and get rid of those headers all together.









hahaah. that would be like rocking a pep boys sticker accross the windshield of your NEON. 
here is what I have my eyes on:








if Im going for show, that one looks pretty sick. but a simpler solution would probably be the BBM serial killa.

but thats for another day. for now here is some pics of the latest progress. first I wanted to show off the flexalight fan mounting bracket.
I took some 1" alluminum "L" bar stuff and cut it to two 12.625" lengths. then shaped it a little for looks, and drilled some holes. then painted it black and bolsted it up. REALLY EASY. I was going to be more descriptive, but I am tired.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

next up, I had to redo my intake manifold because the GTI one wouldnt fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
so I powder coated another one and then polished the up to 2000 grit wet sand before masking it all off and painting the lettering.
working my way up through each different grit till I ended up at 2000. I used a sanding block to make life easier.
















you polisgh it first because polishing it after will much up the paint. until it has fully cured it is very sticky and sanding dust will ruin it.








next step: masking. Cover the whole surface with masking taope and use an exacto knife to cut out the letters. take your time, do this right. 








now take some trusty ole rattle canned ly3d and get to work.








Napa rattle cans go on really thin and tkae a long time to dry. I had to lay on about 6 or 7 coats before I saw the opacity I needed..








I taped over the parts I wanted to be black, and now I can unmask them and put the mask over the red








some black spray:








and there you have it.








a closer view...








installed...








also got my wheels installed today, and Ill be starting the wiring process tomorrow.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

What an inspiration, you have really set the bar high for my scirocco 1 build i'd say, lol.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

I don't know how warped your header is but you could try heating it with a torch as you tighten the nuts and maybe the flange will bend into shape. Get it cherry red in between the runners and it just might work.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

couldn't a machine shop machine the flange down so it's straight?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado1900T* »_I don't know how warped your header is but you could try heating it with a torch as you tighten the nuts and maybe the flange will bend into shape. Get it cherry red in between the runners and it just might work. 

that is a good idea. Ihadnt thought of using a torch. I tightened them up about as much as I felt safe doing, and planned on cranking them down the rest of the way once I got it running and they had a chance to get real hot. but maybe a torch would be a better way.

_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_couldn't a machine shop machine the flange down so it's straight?

sure, I suppse a machine shop could. but how much of a pain in the ass would it be to - firt of all - take the header out of the car, and then how would a machine shop strap the header down to run a tool accross it? let alone the cost... But forget all that, because why the heck should anyone have to do that to a part they bought? Eurosport sells these as headers as a finished product, no where in the description does it say the word "KIT" or "some modification may be required". 
I think the belt sander idea mentioned previously could possibly work, but I sure dont want to take it out of the car again. 
on a lighter note, I made a little progress today. I figred out what do do with the crank vent, and spent entirely too much time and energy on it. I also got the power wire run from the battery in the trunk, but I dont know yet how I will mount the battery. I have run out of finds, so I am going to need to built a quck-and-dirty-but-solid-and-safe battery hold down. 
I tried to locate a hammer drive crimp tool to do my power lugs and stuff, but they cost too much money so I made one. it works great!
heres pics of that, and the finished product..
















I took out the 5th injector port thing and made a block off plate for it. then I realised I needed to have a port there for the Idle stabilizer, so I drilled it and tapped it with 3/8 NPT to put a hose barb on it.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Oh yeah. here is a funny story. while working on the car tonight, my drop light was getting moved all over the place above and below the car. at some point it picked up a straggler, and I have no idea where:









Now, I have had this car for at least three years, maybe 4 even, and I have taken it apart a BUNCH of times. but I Never came accross this thing, so I figured it might have been on the floor or something. I opened it up, and there was a key inside..








I grabbed my butterfly knife rocco key and compared the two. 








it was a match!
Looks like I have another extra key for the rocco now









heres a shot of the engine.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

someone asked me how I hid the hood release cable, so I snapped a couple pics.
I am too tired to be descriptive, so I am just goingto let the pics speak for themselves.









































I will say that the place where I drilled the hold in the front was strategically placed to be hidden, as well as being in a spot where I could actually reach it with a drill.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Did you respray the fender coating( I think ya call it).
Im jelauos thats is buitiful.I cant wiat to park mine,And restore my baby.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

yep. used napa's Stone and Rock Guard. it was like 15$ a can or something. only needed one. of course, I bought *two*, and *already *had one in my paint crate. LOL.

anyway. Today is the day that I start the wiring process. Im going to hook up all my sensors and stuff and try to get it running on MS outside of the car today. once it is running Ill put it all in the car. 
here is where having that relay board will be really helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Oh never mind I see the jegs filter now









_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
here is where having that relay board will be really helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes Yes, Relay boards are nice if used correctly














I want to go back to one!



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:26 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Don't forget to put some window sealant or some non-silicon sealant on that cable otherwise great idea and nice build.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (d-bot)*

got my battery all bolted down in the rocco today. drilled two holes in the trunk and ran some threaded rods through em, with a piece of flat steel accross the top over the battery. I had been considering making something pretty elaborate, but in the end I just figured, simpler is betterer..


----------



## vdubdubv (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

...I'm (at the risk of sounding redundant) speachless. I have an 86 im working on now and ive spent the last 3 days off and on reading yer thread. Lotsa lotsa good tips dude. 
looks like mrs. lee will be getting more business.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: 1988 scirocco project (JonnyPhenomenon)*

To thinnk. IT started with modding the bumpers. Awesome build.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdubv)*

if you like my tips, do a quick search for "Phenoms Howtos" (archived)
lots of good stuff there


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

jon, your car looked epic when you were driving off to take it for a rip, i forgot to tell you








this car goes pretty damn good, she's got some good power for the tune it has, cant wait until it's daily status


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Honda* »_jon, your car looked epic when you were driving off to take it for a rip, i forgot to tell you








this car goes pretty damn good, she's got some good power for the tune it has, cant wait until it's daily status









thanks man.







altho, that is exactly why I wanted to have you take it for a spin, so I could watch it rolling and listen to the sound of it








MAN! shes a LOUD one isnt she?
I am still at the shop. waiting for paint to dry on some parts. I'm afraid that I got too dirty while fixing my exhaust to drive the car home. Ill probably have to strip down and drive home in my boxers. 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:39 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (kenstoy)*

and Ken brings it back from the dead!
actually, I should add this to my thread. I finished making some custom strut caps for the rocco. 
check out that project thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4274286
here come the pics!
































aaaaand polished


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*









how do you fill the coolant with the strut bar in the way??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

those strut caps look the biz


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

it is tricky. the cap comes off and out at an angle and then I use a funnel. and the strut bar holds the funnel up quite nicely.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Wouldnt an autotech strut bar be out of the way and probably look better?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_Wouldnt an autotech strut bar be out of the way and probably look better?

it is possible, however I got this bar in trade. and how much is a autotech bar?


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

autotech<Free


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (apexT)*

if only they were free i need one








this 16v is Nice!


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

WOW, your car has come a long way. Def rated #1 for the mk2 scirocco's on my list. 
I still have to finish my car 100% and i'm def steering toward your style. I like alot








Did you say you can make those strut caps for some friends?


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_p.s. I bought the material for the hood at a car stereo store. its the stuff they use to wrap speaker cabinets with. cost me 5$ a yard. 


What is the thickness of the material? Is there a backing or does it lay flat? I would be interested in the future for a patern if you still have it.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (notldubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notldubber* »_WOW, your car has come a long way. Def rated #1 for the mk2 scirocco's on my list. 
I still have to finish my car 100% and i'm def steering toward your style. I like alot








Did you say you can make those strut caps for some friends?

thanks!








I might be willing to make a couple sets for some friends. they wont be cheap tho...









_Quote, originally posted by *notldubber* »_
What is the thickness of the material? Is there a backing or does it lay flat? I would be interested in the future for a patern if you still have it.

the material I used can be picked up at any auto store for about 12.99 for two yards. I used a 3m spray adhesive that actually says on the can that it is good for underhood insulation. the material is about a quarter inch thick, and while it doesnt actually have a "backer", it does have a fuzzy side and a not so fuzzy side. 
if you look closely you can see the thickness.









I tried to light this stuff on fire, and without any accelerants under direct flame frmo a lighter, all it did was smoke and then turn to ash. 
I used it for my rear deck lid too, and hatch floor. works good as long as I dont get any grass on it. (like from a grass ground mat I like to use)
Im going to make a printable pattern and put it online at some point. Ill put marks all around the perimeter so you can print each part out on a regular 8.5x11 printer and reassemble them. 
when I find some free time....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
Im going to make a printable pattern and put it online at some point. Ill put marks all around the perimeter so you can print each part out on a regular 8.5x11 printer and reassemble them. 
when I find some free time....









or one big sheet for people that have access to a plotter


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

of course!


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Cool stuff, i wish i was out of college already! I'll make the trip to cincy to meet you guys sometime.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (notldubber)*

hit a little snag today. been fighting with megasquirt for a while now and finally got it going again. then while Tony and I were out trying to do some fine tuning, she quit on me and left me dead in the water.

thankfully, I have AAA.








the tow guy was really nice. a muscle car enthusiast from the old days. he took extra special care to make sure I didnt scrape getting the rocco on the lift. (it helped that I turned the rocco up 10 turns on the coils before he got there)









knew what the issue was before I even got it home. so with a little wrenching
















here is the culprit. 








luckily, I have a couple spare motors lying around








I was able to extract a perfect specimen from one of them.








got it reinstalled, retimed, and restarted in short order. 
*DISASTER:* _Averted_
Now, I should mention that this happened as a result of me not properly tightening that big bolt holding that gear in place. when I built this block, I had no way of properly torquing that bolt, and I had planned on doing it when I got the motor in the car and was able to have someone hold the brake for me. that never happened, and I forgot all about it.
when I got the wheel off and started to unbolt that gear, it was actually loose enough to turn by hand. the fact that it lasted as long as it did is simply amazing.
anyway. its fixed now, and I hope that some of my ms issues have been caused by this part so I can get it running better finally.

here is my 7 month old daughter, trying to help in the moral support department.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I should mention that I havent done compression test on it to check the valves, but I will tomorrow. I did drive it for an hour and a half after getting the new gear in tho, and it ran fine.


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I should mention that I havent done compression test on it to check the valves, but I will tomorrow. I did drive it for an hour and a half after getting the new gear in tho, and it ran fine.



it ran pretty damn well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good ending to a ****ty day i might add


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*

it wasnt That ****ty. only had a ****ty part. otherwise it was good.
send me those pics you took with your cell phone. Ill post the good ones on here.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Damn, you were lucky weren't you!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

sure was. did a compression check on it today. 165 on all four cyls.
(after 4 pumps)


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

How's she runnin? You gotta take on another project. I have nothing to look at when i'm bored!!!!!
Soon i will have the task of sliding a 20v into my 88 (not the hard part), i will then have to figure out the megasquirt for it ( the hard part







)


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (notldubber)*

she ran fine all the way to the dragons tail, then up to cincinatti and all the way home. 2800 miles round trip. the only complication I had was a blown radiator hosein tennesee, and another self loosening hose clamp that drained my coolant on the ride home.








it seems tobe running a bit lean. I think I might be pinging a bit. so Im going to invest in a knocksense in a couple weeks (payday) and try to finally get to the bottom of it.
of course, the sounds I am hearing might just be a nasty exhaust rattle. so here is to hoping..
since this page needs some color, here are a couple snaps of my engine bay from the cincinatti trip.


























_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 10:20 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

That bring a tear to be eye. Why did I paint mine white


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

I've seen a very nice MS knock unit that uses the stock sensor, can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_I've seen a very nice MS knock unit that uses the stock sensor, can't remember the name of it though.

its called the "knocksense"


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Took the rocco to a car show today, and got rained on pretty hard. despite the poor weather there was still a pretty decent turnout. it was a judged show, and the spectators were each given a ballot for best in show award. 
I got best of the 80's, best vw/audi, and spectators choice.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

was the crank damaged when the pulley spun off? The bolts are stretch bolts, and even when you put a new pulley/bolt on, there is greater risk of the same thing happening with the slight damage that the crank snout usually has after this happens. A lot of corrado guys have dowel pins put in place for a good security measure when this happens to the PG.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

there was some very slight rounding on the corners of the crank. I used a new bolt and a ton of red locktite on it. hopefully that will hold. if not, I have another crank I can use.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

You, sir, have one ridiculously clean engine bay.


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (hamradio)*

































sums up today basically, yes water got on my lense...dammit...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*

showoff


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

AWesome, congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

hahahahhah! I LOVE that pic!


----------



## roccodpeekotrain82 (Apr 7, 2005)

What a great thread. You've given me a lot of inspiration sir. Other than the colour, I love your car. What a gorgeous machine.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Honda* »_









Happy Gilmore anyone?
Nice stance, Jonny. Noice.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Honda* »_









You need to learn to let your hair down and enjoy life more! You are having your way with that trophy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Honda* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

What show was that? And do you still need a inner light?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

that show was in Auburn (Maine), on sunday in the Kohls parking lot. 
I still need that light.


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

What paint did you use from your transmission? I'm always on the hunt for paint that looks like OEM stuff. So far I have only come across paint for the heads.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (notldubber)*

duplicolor high temp enamel. I think it was actually called "alluminum" color. (DE 1615 Aluminum?)
to be honest, I didnt like the way it looked when I did it. but now that it is in the car it doesnt look that bad. 
and from the opinions given at cincy, I would say it has a pretty good approval rating overall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Cool thanks for the info. I agree with the approval rating.


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (notldubber)*

any updates on the strut mount caps?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*

They look pretty good in this shot.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (zachste)*

Ive been pretty busy lately so I havent been trying to drum up any "orders"... I would like to find someone with weitec tx coilovers just like mine who wants a set first, that way I dont have to change my design. and an order or two of those would help me pay for the 30$ 14mmx1.50 tap I had to buy.








but yeah, f someone wants a set bad enough:
money talks.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

my first time coming across your thread for the first time, i need some motivating to get my newly aquired 87 rocco 16v back on the road, and this was just what i needed, no detail overlooked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-sam-


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sam.83gti)*

Thanks Sam







Let me know if I can be of assistance on your journey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

got some new pics of the rocco done this weekend..
the first few were taken by my friend Jeff.
















































these next two were taken by the infamous LumpyA2, aka Randy Pants. (even tho he allways wears cammo shorts)


----------



## zero1268 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

love the second to last one! Your car is so hot


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (zero1268)*

thanks!








I got a bunch more pics to come. just waiting for them to get processed.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_thanks!








I got a bunch more pics to come. just waiting for them to get processed. 
Cant wait for more pics!


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Honda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Honda* »_










im finishing up my 1.8t swap and i want to use the steel braded fuel lines like that but i can figure out the thread size does anyone know?
nice car by the way one of my top favorites


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_
im finishing up my 1.8t swap and i want to use the steel braded fuel lines like that but i can figure out the thread size does anyone know?
nice car by the way one of my top favorites









Hi Nate, not sure exactly what fuel lines you will need for your 1.8t swap, but what I used was all "AN" type fittings and the appropriate hoses. if you click page 1 of my megasquirt thread, you will find links to where I got everything, and in the first few pages an explanation of it all. - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3734966
this is probably not the answer you were looking for...


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

thanks for the reply. i think i found my answer but just to make sure im looking for the fitting that you uesd that adapts the old fuel lines to the new steel lines 








i think that i found the answer are you using this?
2x vw hard line(14mm x1.50 inverted flare) to -6AN adapters - summit, 034, Jegs


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

yup. thats the one.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=391
you can also use these:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=131
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=130
these are good because you just cut your old line and slip these down over them and tighten them up. this way you can shorted your lines a bit so they dont stick so far up in the engine bay, and you dont have to try and track down a fancy flaring tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

thanks for all the info


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (nateF)*

just got some more pics finished from my July photoshoot.
thanks goes to Randy Williams of Portland Maine for taking the time to make my rocco look good


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

sorry, that was two and a half megs of pics... I probably should have spaceed them out a bit. heh.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_sorry, that was two and a half megs of pics... I probably should have spaceed them out a bit. heh.

Nah, I'm lovin' it! When did you remove the car'puter?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Nah, I'm lovin' it! When did you remove the car'puter?

this spring actually. I never got around to finishing the install in the console, and I was having a lot of problems with it killing my charging system. so I removed it. now I have a little netbook instead


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

When i have a kid i need to make one of those seats, that is bad ass


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

That'a Vortex Feature Car if I've ever seen one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks amazing.
Brendan


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_That'a Vortex Feature Car if I've ever seen one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


vortex feature?
Here at thelumpya2 industries™ we strive for much more than Vortex features


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (thelumpya2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelumpya2* »_
vortex feature?
Here at thelumpya2 industries™ we strive for much more than Vortex features









so.............cawky....J/K rANDO AND BTW ANY PHOTO'S would still make this look like a gem that it is sir.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
this spring actually. I never got around to finishing the install in the console, and I was having a lot of problems with it killing my charging system. so I removed it. now I have a little netbook instead










Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I actually like the center console better now


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

thats stupid sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

u get the karmann symbol made? can i get two in vw laser red?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

yep. got all my decals made by drfrasercrane. e can do all kinds of colors. send him a PM.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_yep. got all my decals made by drfrasercrane. e can do all kinds of colors. send him a PM.

thanks Johnny.
I merely cut the karmann logos, Johnny gets all the credit for the vector file, but if anyone would like more info on the karmann's send me a PM. Johnny also got me 16v, slegato, and tropics for the b-pillars as well
rocking man with a rocking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_rocking man with a rocking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Quoted for troof. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

my god, this thing makes my car look like a winter beater


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

I whipped this up today. its a stat board to put with the car at shows.
_edit: I made a few corrections here and there. fixed the miss pellings, fixed the EBC/mintex snafu, and added a couple things._








what do you think?



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 5:57 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

As always, a job well done!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Eh, I'll check it out in tomorrow, in person, and then post.








See you at the show.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

thanks








I just made a few modifications to it. got rid of the word "custom". since the whole friggin thing is custom,it would be pretty redundant.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I whipped this up today. its a stat board to put with the car at shows.









what do you think?


Make sure you spell everything right!!!







Nice Card!!


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (81type53)*

"lots of APR hardware in that engine. but Ive never headof APR.. Ive heard of ARP tho... ?"
BTW..Our Sciroccos also have a number of gauges, but I've never heard of "guages" though...?















Looks great! I think I've seen a spec sheet like this somewhere else.










_Modified by brownhound at 9:59 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (brownhound)*

oops! not sure how I missed that.
went to an all vw car show in Maine today. not sure how many other cars were there, but I won 1st in A2 modifieds, as well as "Best Paint" AND Best in show. I was floored..
didnt get any shots at the show, but my wife took a few of Valentine.


















































































_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 7:56 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

congrats...... what the hell were you doing in modified *A2* class???


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_Looks great! I think I've seen a spec sheet like this somewhere else.









I've been meaning to make a stat board for a long time now, but I just couldnt decide how to do it. when I saw your post for 81type53's scirocco, I finally got that last kick of inspiration I needed. I was trying for something a little more simple. Ive done so much to this car, I am sure I have missed one thing or another, and left plenty of stuff out on purpose. but in the end the important things are mentioned and it looks pretty nice. 
Ive got a couple things to correct too. IE: I didnt know that the displacement of a stock 9a block is Actually *1984cc*. and not 2032 like I put on my board... OOPS.
Ill have that corrected in my next revision.

_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_congrats...... what the hell were you doing in modified *A2* class???

hah. yeah, they put me in that class three years running now. its not a mk1 rocco. its a mk2 rocco. 


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:38 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Nice sweep, our community couldn't be better represented. Your daughter is absolutely precious.
Trust me our spec sheets can barely keep up with the constant evolutions are cars are always going through. Aloha, J


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_"lots of APR hardware in that engine. but Ive never headof APR.. Ive heard of ARP tho... ?"


I think I've actually told someone APR turned my .:R and had them give me grief.







I wonder how much business those companies give each other from people mixing them up.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Loke)*

"Papa Roccs!"








Holy crap that's a lot of trophies.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

thanks for the onesie codeman http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif shes finally growing into it.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Give her a couple weeks, she'll be grown out of it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (81type53)*

One other comment about the stat board. Doesn't EBC make the "Greenstuff" pads? I mean, I have them in my car, but I thought Mintex makes the "red box" pads...


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

just read this entire thread, WOW. i knew that this was a really nice car when i saw it with randy at your photoshoot but damm. it was nice to see where it started.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (veedubman91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_One other comment about the stat board. Doesn't EBC make the "Greenstuff" pads? I mean, I have them in my car, but I thought Mintex makes the "red box" pads...

GOOD EYE JOE.. lol. I thought that sounded funny. nice catch. 

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubman91* »_just read this entire thread, WOW. i knew that this was a really nice car when i saw it with randy at your photoshoot but damm. it was nice to see where it started. 

thanks Neal







it was good meeting you.. you find out what your wife was having?

edit: I made corrections here and there. fixed the misspellings, fixed the EBC/mintex snafu, and added a couple things. 


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 5:57 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
GOOD EYE JOE.. lol. I thought that sounded funny. nice catch. 
thanks Neal







it was good meeting you.. you find out what your wife was having?

edit: I made corrections here and there. fixed the misspellings, fixed the EBC/mintex snafu, and added a couple things. 

_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 5:57 PM 8-6-2009_

soon, about 3 more weeks


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_congrats...... what the hell were you doing in modified *A2* class???

That's how we do it up here! See you all *thought* they were A1s.....
Actually the show is put on by a bunch of air cooled folks, so they aren't up to date with these "new" cars. They put me in stock each time because they don't consider my Euro bumpers and lights to be enough to call it modified. Odd, but nice people. Next year the show is going to be far off though.....


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Damn, that is one beautiful rocco! Couldnt be more perfect in my eyes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

thanks







I just got back from another local show, took 2nd in the "best of the 80s" class. iut was a perfect day for a nice laid back show. tons of american muscle and stuff. 
pic for page 18 color


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

WAY SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrugsMakeMeCool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (81type53)*

Wow, nicest Rocco I've ever seen. A







for you.


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

^^^^ What shop is that? WAY to clean to be LHS.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Loke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loke* »_^^^^ What shop is that? WAY to clean to be LHS.


hahah! yeah, its LHS but it sure was clean that day.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Spent sunday working on the rocco. I had a couple hoses blow since I went on the cincy trip. was pretty sure that I had a blown head gasket and was getting exhaust gasses in my cooling system. so little by little Ive been replacing mall my old hoses, and that is a huge pain in the butt.. anyway, I ordered a new head gasket, - metal laminate this time - and got to work installing it. 
once I got the head off, I was able to see the problem right away.
here are some pics...
























my initial guess was that I damaged it during installation, but in retrospect, there is no way that could have happened, since I installed head studs and slid the head down on them. so something bad must have happened when I was attempting to tune megasquirt. I *did *make a couple mistakes during the initial setup that caused the car to backfire and stall. that must have deformed the ring around piston three and then over time allowed it to seep gasses out into my cooling system. 
anyway, new MLS gasket is installed, and I took the time to plane down my crappy eurosport header so it actually seals. the roccos a lot quieter now too!


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Where did you hide your windshield washer bottle?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (notldubber)*

I didnt hide it. I removed it, and then I just ran a new hose out to the bottle in the rear. 
I bought a two way washer pump with the intention of installing that so both my washers would work, but since I dont have a rear wiper and I dont drive in the rain, I really dont need it.


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I didnt hide it. I removed it, and then I just ran a new hose out to the bottle in the rear. 
I bought a two way washer pump with the intention of installing that so both my washers would work, but since I dont have a rear wiper and I dont drive in the rain, I really dont need it. 



WHat about the power steering resevoir


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (notldubber)*

uh.. thats a good question.. I dont know why it wasnt mentioned before.. I guess I said a little something about it on page 14, but yeah, basically I used an alloy power steering resovoir from canton performance, and then I hid it in a space just below the passenger side headlight.








like so:
























it fits in there perfectly. and in fact, I had enough hose and space in there that I could have just used the stock bottle and I think it would have fit OK. 


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 8:52 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Awesome, i'll take care of my stuff tomorrow. We'll see how well she tucks away.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (notldubber)*

I've just gone through all the pages and WOW WOW WOW... Just fkn beautiful man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CuRide)*

why thank you CuRide.








Ive put a lot of work into it, thats for sure. Still have a few things left to do too.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i may have previously posted but man is your car clean! very nice job on everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_









It's just too purdy!!! Me jealous


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

so yesterday I went out to my garage to put away some tools, and I found my mountain bike on the hood of the rocco. 








my previously immaculate hood now has a massive dent in it, sevreal smaller dents, and paint chips and scratches all over it. 
my garage is impossibly small, and the only way I can fit anything in there is to stack it up on the walls or hang it from hooks. well I tried to get the bike out of the way in order to get at some screws I needed on a back shelf, and then I left it there. 








I havent taken any pictures of it because I am too upset to even look at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*









atleast you know a killer body/paint guy
you could always scene the car out like who and just go for a rusted hood, lower it more and muff up the fenders.







see, bright side of things


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_








atleast you know a killer body/paint guy


x2










_Modified by IN-FLT at 8:28 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

true... I finally messaged my father about it yesterday. I was too ashamed to tell him in person.








he texted me back and said "it can be fixed"...
I looked at it again today for the first time. its pretty nasty, but it looks like it only got the hood and not the fender and bumper, so at least theres that...


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Perfection is difficult to maintain - this is why I don't own anything really nice. I would like to someday (even for a brief instant).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

What a bummer. It's almost like a piece inside you dies any time something like this happens.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (techfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *techfx* »_Perfection is difficult to maintain - this is why I don't own anything really nice. I would like to someday (even for a brief instant).

Yes, perfection is a difficult thing, and requires a certain mentality to achieve it, and then a certain mentality to maintain it. This may - or may not - include mountain bikes detaching from the ceiling and landing on your perfect car. Sometimes I think about what my response will be when I get the first rock chip in my $$$$ paint job. Would I have gone less on the paint in expectation of the chip? NO.
Jonny has contax and skillz, way more than most of us. No worries there - b'cept now Jonny has a child! The biggest car project complication of all!
As a dyed in the wool Mk1 guy, I have to say this is my favorite MkII, with the Ginster's a very close second. Fabulous, VERY sexy cars the both of them. I have no doubt that this little blemish will be fixed in a jiffy....
C


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

thanks guys. your generous compliments and positive reassurement is very helpful. 
it might be spring time before I can get the rocco up to my folks for repair. Snow is flying now and I dont want to risk getting the undercarriage covered in salt. 
I could always take the hood off and bring that up in my bus, but there are other things I would like to have touched up on the body, like rock chips on the bumpers, valence, fender trim and so on.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Wow, that was quite the thread! I hope my Rabbit looks even half as good as your Scirocco at some point. Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: mkII rocco*

Welp, just bought an 86 16v rocco yesterday. Same color. Great body and int, just needs an engine rebuild.
I was wondering tho, did you do anything to the paint to get it so shiny? Mine is dull and oxidized, and if I rub it the shine comes out. Would you recommend one of those oxidation removers like Miracle 2000, or should I buff it out?
anyone who knows can answer too








thanks


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_so yesterday I went out to my garage to put away some tools, and I found my mountain bike on the hood of the rocco.

A similar thing happened to me last summer... I keep the Jeep hardtop on a hoist hanging from the ceiling so I can just crank it on and off pretty easily. I came out to the garage one day and found it half laying on the floor and half still sitting on the hood.
Heartbreaking, but fixable.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: mkII rocco (ds1919)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ds1919* »_Welp, just bought an 86 16v rocco yesterday. Same color. Great body and int, just needs an engine rebuild.
I was wondering tho, did you do anything to the paint to get it so shiny? Mine is dull and oxidized, and if I rub it the shine comes out. Would you recommend one of those oxidation removers like Miracle 2000, or should I buff it out?
anyone who knows can answer too








thanks

You should check out the detailing forum. They have lots of excellent info on polishing paint.


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: mkII rocco (MattRabbit)*

Favorite Thread...Hands down! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: mkII rocco (rocco858488)*

thanks for he compliments guys







I actually won "Best of Show" at the "New England Dustoff" this weekend. Im pretty pumped about it. 








and now that I have some more spare time, I am going to get to work on a few things Ive wanted to address for a while now. first of all, since PCV oil catch cans are ridiculously expensive, I am going to make my own. havent decided what Ill makeit out of. it might be just pvc pip and caps. it will be hidden anyway, so it doesnt matter what its made out of.
and next up on my list: I ordering some alluminum sheet metal and I'm going to make a new brake fluid resovoir. the hunk of dirty old plastic on top of my booster is a total eyesore. I figure I can make a nice tank to match my coolant and PS tanks easy enough.
I have never tig welded before.... but how hard can it be?








wish me luck guys!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I had forgotten, but I got a couple good shots of this last year at H2O...


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

nice pics! hah! thanks man


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

debating on getting a new afr gauge for the rocco. Ive got the lc-1 G3 gauge right now,

the g3 gauge is nice because it has 14.7 straight up and is really easy to read, but its really bright inside the car and doesnt match my current gauges.









the one Im looking at getting looks a lot more like the stock rocco gauges. its not as modern, but its not supposed to be.









so yeah, I dont know...


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Johnny I must ask, do you have a page with higher resolution pics? I love what you have done with your car and would love to have it as my wallpaper on my garage pc ^^


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

you bet I do. if you've got any particular one in mind, let me know and Ill get you a nice high res version of it.

EDIT: Man, with this new format, every time I post I land on a new page. ahh well, rules are rules. - and in accordance with rule number one:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> you bet I do. if you've got any particular one in mind, let me know and Ill get you a nice high res version of it.
> 
> EDIT: Man, with this new format, every time I post I land on a new page. ahh well, rules are rules. - and in accordance with rule number one:


Cheezeburgerzzz!

As for high rez pictures I really like the ones from the graveyard and the ones from the trainyard (I think it was).
If you need my Email its Granitethewolf(at)Gmail(dot)com (with appropriate symbols of course) Thanks Johnny, your car has been a real inspiration for my own Scirocco!


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

You can use a voltage gauge too if you find a good 1-2 v one or a digital etc.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Bumpage for some high rez pics? Not sure if ya saw but a couple posts ago I let ya know of the ones I liked the most


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

OOPS! sorry about that. I looked through my collection and I cant seem to find any high res pics of the railyard and graveyard..

Ive got a couple wallpaper shots tho, 1920... 

http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/new_pics/July2009/Graveyard_ws_1920.jpg
http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/new_pics/July2009/Railyard_ws_1920.jpg
http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/new_pics/Randy_Williams_Photography/headonroll2bg.jpg

some of my older pics are in here, in small format: http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/new_pics/Randy_Williams_Photography/

when you find one you want in large format, go here
http://www.angrymods.com/projects/scirocco/new_pics/Randy_Williams_Photography/large/


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Today I scored some new parts Ive been looking for for a really long time now. I picked up a rear hatch with the small spoiler, scirocco lettering, and wiperless glass which I am totally pumped about. once my father is feeling better, I am hoping to repaint my hood anyway, and now Ill redo this new hatch and the grill spoiler I just bought as well. I have always wanted to shave the lock off the hatch and install a electronic popper too, but just hadnt got around to it. now Ill have plenty of time to do that before I get it painted. 

I also scored this baby. this is something Ive been looking for for a long time, but no one has any of them.









this is the plastic trim cover piece that goes on the hatch if you dont have a rear wiper. it makes it so you dont see the ugly metal section where the wiper used to be.









like so









heres the before shot









and after










please forgive my crappy photography. its a the best I can do.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice! 
I find it kinda funny how usually the guys with the smaller spoiler often want the larger one but you went the opposite way.
Personally I too want the larger spoiler, its in my mental "list" of things yet to come down the road.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

My entire hatch, spoiler and all will probably be for sale one I get the new one painted and installed. 

:beer:


----------



## Razorsoul921 (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent work on spraying that man. Turned out so nice.:thumbup:


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks man, all credit for the paint goes to my dad. I did everything else, but the prep and shooting was all him. 










I'm really sad to say it, but he was recently diagnosed with lung and liver cancer. He started chemotherapy on wednesday, and while the doctors are remaining optimistic, I am still pretty scared. all those years of smoking and working with toxic chemicals is hard on a guy. 50 years old is too friggin young.

so as it turns out, I might be painting my rocco parts myself this time around.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yikes, that's no good. My best wishes to your dad.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

absolutely beautiful car :thumbup: And I hope things go well for your dad too


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

Dam it!! Stinking cancer Cancer is no stranger in our family Jonny. All the best to your Dad. Chemo can be very hard on someone so try and keep his spirits up. I think that's just as important as the treatment itself..Hope everything goes as well as it can.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

My best wishes for your dad Jonny, never lose hope.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks for the l wishes everyone. it means a lot to me. I'm just trying to stay positive and keep my fingers crossed. you never know how this sort of thing can go...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Best wishes to your dad, sorry to hear about that. Keep that head up, even if it might be hard to do so.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear. I've been watching this car/thread for a while. I hope your father will be okay.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Sad news...

My father past away last week after the cancer finally destroyed his liver completely. he continued to work right up to the very end, fullfilling his promise to finish his friends 1970 Barracuda. My brother (in law) and I spent the past couple weeks helping him out as much as we could so he was able to finish the car on Thursday the 4th.

By Tuesday the ninth he was gone. 

this picture was the last pic taken of him, when we finished the car on the 4th. he drove the car the end of the drive way and back, just so he could say "There, I drove it..."









Rest in peace old man...


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about your loss johnny. I dread the day I lose mine as well. Keep your head up dude and remember the good times you had. He no Llonger suffers or hurts and that is the most important thing. Keep on moving for him. :thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

That sort of dedication is amazing :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

8716vrocco said:


> That sort of dedication is amazing :thumbup: Sorry to hear about your loss


 x2
life is to short. hopefully there are hot rods in heaven. we'll all be there soon.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

My condolences, Jonny. Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

sounds like your father's story was and is truly an incredible one - fifty is so young. it's evident that his spirit is living on in all sorts of vehicles; your scirocco, that barracuda, and i'd guess quite a few more.

be strong, man. you and your family are a true inspiration to this community. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Jonny.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Jon, as hard as this is, your Dad lives on not just in the hearts and minds of all of the people he knew through the years, but in all of the cars he touched and helped restore, including your Scirocco.

I have no idea what you're going through, but I hope you find a way through it. 

:beer:


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

Our prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

My condolences, Jonny.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Mtl-Marc said:


> My condolences, Jonny.


I have no other words.


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

My deepest condolence's to you and your family Jonny. This one is for your Dad:beer:


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

I am deeply saddened to hear about the death of your Father. I honestly feel like this thread and everything in it has a place in my heart since I have such admiration for the work that you guys put into the car, that with the loss of your father I feel like I have a little loss in my heart too. Just know that a person like me that you have never met, would have never known about your father if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## Social_Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. What an incredible way to spend your last days on Earth though! Carry on and stand-up tall I'm sure that's what he would have wanted.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Jonny, my condolences go out to you and your whole family


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh man, so sorry to hear.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Jonny **hugs**


----------



## boomfala (Feb 18, 2010)

Been thinking about you guys a lot lately... now i know why. So sorry to hear man... I'm tipping one back just for him and his wonderful legacy of work, spirit, and passion. A passion that will obviously be carried on by those who loved him.
Please let me know if there is anything i can do for you or your mom. Say the word and i'm there.


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

good men die young. its a shame.


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your father. Its good that you shared similar hobbies with him. My father and I have nothing in common. Really sucks

Be strong Jonny


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

I just read this entire thread. Absolutely stunning. I am so sorry for your loss. Brings tears to my eyes man. :heart:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

T0neyDanza said:


> I just read this entire thread. Absolutely stunning. I am so sorry for your loss. Brings tears to my eyes man. :heart:


same here awesome work by you and you old man:thumbup:


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

if you don't mind me asking, whats the with and offset of your bbs' and your tire size?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

I think Ive covered this before somewhere in this thread or another, but rather than search for it Ill just run down the math again real quick. (for practice.)

*get your thinking caps on...*

_First, lets remember that the offset, or ET is the distance in MM +/- between the centerline of the wheel and its mounting plane surface._

the stock BBS RM 012 is a 6.5" wide 14" 4x100 wheel with an offset (et) of 33mm.
the stock lip is a half inch, and I removed it to put 2" schmidt alloy lips (which I got from tunershop.com) incleasing the outer rim by 1.5" and thereby creating a 8" wide wheel, and changing the offset to a precicely calculatable degree.

So if the wheel is 6.5" wide and the ET is 33mm offset from the centerline and we increase the width by adding to the outer edge, the offset will reduce by one half of the overall width increase. so the wheel got wider by 1.5" (38.1mm), half of that is 19.05mm, subtracted from 33 is a new *ET of 13.95mm.*

we can prove this by a little more thinking.
6.5" is 165.1mm. take half of that and the centerline is 82.55mm. plus the ET 33mm puts the mounting surface at 115.55mm from inner edge.
8" is 203.2mm, center is 101.6. since the distance from inner lip to mounting point is still 115.55mm, the ET is simply the 115.55mm minus 101.6, which again equals 13.95. 

oh, and my tires are 195/45 r15 Toyo Proxes T1R


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I love this car


----------



## TheMasterT (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess Im bringing this back from the dead but holy! That is the best looking scirocco I have ever laid eyes on. This definitely gives me hope for my dirty, ugly thing. I hope 6 years from now, I can say mine is half as nice.


----------



## ryannyc (Jun 27, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------

